# The AAA 'Experiment'.........for all my NO CHALLENGES sistas!



## HERicane10 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've had several pm's from different people about pursuing a more Ayurvedic regimen and since we've had such an awesome response about it, I thought this would be a great '_experiment_' 

I like to give a shout out to my #1 NO CHALLENGES-NO MO! sista- DivaRox :notworthy for the great name: *AAA = All Ayurveda till April*

So what's it gonna be ladies? Are we gonna just let Candy_C keep growing hair down to her arse  before we get a clue?  Who's up for it AND what will you be doing?

* AAA Players are:*

Candy_C
Hericane10
mscocoface
tiffcurl
tricie
Leslie_C
lollyoo
DivaRox
MonaRae
Serenity_Peace
nappywomyn
JenFleets (Jan. '08 start)
jluvztweety
caribgirl
LaShanne
Andreainnis
Wannabelong
coconow2007
imstush
missty1029
pcperfection
dogmd
boomboom1027
josie
luvmesumhair
Gemini350z
tt8
fancypants007
VinDieselsWifey
cmw45
halee J
studio gal
bee
tottzu 
stilletos
aprilshowers
SqrpioQtie
Anancy
nubiangoddess3
angellazette
mocha5
carameldiva
song_of_serenity
Foxycurls
butterfly425
boomboom1027
JenFleets
Afrolinda
Shaniquah
jayjaycurlz
growinstrong
Brinasia 
daniemoy
Mrs. TheBronx
Healthytresses
Jackibro
tsturnbu
kiesha8185
Jazzy413
drasgrl
noegirl05
growingbrown
KaramelDiva1978 + DD 
mytialpn
gradygirl
nappywomyn
shalita05
Zeal


----------



## Mamamia (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm familiar with aspects of Ayurveda (Vita, Pitta, and Kapha), but how do you apply it to hair growth???


----------



## lilamae (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm scared


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you speaking specifically of the different powders and oils that have been mentioned of late?

So it would be something like naming the products you will use and what you are using them for.

*Example.*

*Shikakai, Aritha and Amla - brewed as a shampoo/conditioner for the hair.*

*Henna/Cassia/Indigo for conditioning and coloring.*

*Amla and Bringraj oil for oil rinses and daily use.*

*Amla and Hibiscus teas used as a spray for daily spritzing.*

Is that what you mean?  I have been doing my own personal Ayurvedic challenge since March of this year.  (I have it in my fotki)

My goal has been to use Ayurvedic and natural products and wean myself off of all other products that don't meet these qualifications of at least have 90% of my products ayurvedic and natural.


----------



## tallnomad (Nov 26, 2007)

sounds fun.  i wanna join.


----------



## tricie (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess I need to be a part of this one, seeing as at this very moment I have henna on my hair that has some Amla oil and powder in it, and will be DCing afterwards with a mix that has Shikaikai and Vatika oil!


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 26, 2007)

u know Im in chica 

my question is...we can still use other products for moisture and conditioning, right?


----------



## lollyoo (Nov 26, 2007)

amla,bringraj,vatika oil- prepoo
amla+brahmi-rinse.


----------



## DivaRox (Nov 26, 2007)

-Checking in. I received some of my ayurvedic poos and oils in today and couldn't wait to use them. HERiCane10 I think I'll keep the sample regimen I showed you but I still have to wait until I figure out where to stick that mn. I'll come back and post it once I take my pics

I am going to alternate cowashing with gentle pooing daily. I have herbal poos(bhringraj, gro aut, neem and shikakai/reetha/amla)  I will apply my ayurvedic oils the night before my poo sessions(my oils smell-according to my family-like irritated bowelserplexed) and apply my sulphur oils the night before my cowash days. After oil application, I baggy under Pibbs for 10-15 min then continue baggying overnight. I'm taking bhringraj supps 2x daily. DC once weekly with Lekair(need a cheapie because I'm in twists now and I am heavy handed with product) Condish on poo day with either Suave humectant or Suave extreme strength. Apply diluted herbal condish(henna and bhringraj) as leave in and seal.


This is my starting length(6weeks post) and a couple of pics of my twists(my protective style for this "experiment"):











*11-30-07......................................... <-- 11-30-07 -->................................. *


----------



## DivaRox (Nov 26, 2007)

Mamamia said:


> Hey, I'm familiar with aspects of Ayurveda (Vita, Pitta, and Kapha), but how do you apply it to hair growth???


 

Well, we're talking about using ayurvedic remedies for hair fall, hair loss and hair growth through the use of scalp oils, hair oils and  cleansing agents. Some of the key components are amla, shikakai(sp), brahma, bhringraj, neem. ritha and a few others.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 26, 2007)

I would love to join this one.  My hair loves herbs but I need help understanding exactly what Ayurveda is.  Is it a method or a type of product such as an herb?  Forgive my ignorance!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 26, 2007)

MonaRae said:


> I would love to join this one.  My hair loves herbs but I need help understanding exactly what Ayurveda is.  Is it a method or a type of product such as an herb?  Forgive my ignorance!



Here you go, sweetness:

http://www.indianhairoil.com/ayurveda.html
http://www.dabur.com/en/ayurveda/default.asp

A couple of these websites for ya!!!

SP


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 26, 2007)

Hrrrmmmmm....... 

I'll have to sub to this one....


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 26, 2007)

After I relax at Christmas, I'm putting myself on a strict, 6-month Ayurveda challenge. I did purchase ReddTweetyB's products, www.myfasthairgrowth.com and will go full throttle from January-June 2008. My Daddy is buying me a nice digital camera, so I will finally be able to set up my Fotki for good and track my progress every 3 months. I'm really excited...

Pre-poo: shikakai and alma oils with heat

Poo: Once a week, Candy_C's shikakai/alma powder rinse, followed by a deep condition. Twice a week, ReddTweety's regimen (herbal shampoo, jojoba rosemary oil poo, followed by Mahabhringraj and [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Bhringraj Oils, Coconut oil on hair only, then RT's jojoba/rosemary oil conditioner as a leave-in, sealed with more Coconut oil, JBCO on ends)

Henna treatments: once a month, followed by deep moisturizing conditioner
[/FONT]


----------



## tallnomad (Nov 26, 2007)

for this experiment, I'm definitely trying this.  Vickid posted this:



> I've used Shikakai powder as a scalp scrub for about 3 yrs. It cleansed the sebum from my scalp and made my hair grow, grow, grow. I mixed 2 T powder, 1tsp. amla, coconut or shikakai oil, and 1 tsp water. I massaged it into my scalp and let it dry. Rinsed and conditioned my hair. Shikakai really does work wonders!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 26, 2007)

tiffcurl said:


> for this experiment, I'm definitely trying this.  Vickid posted this:



Did Vickid meant "T" as in "tablespoon?"

I have all those as well. I will experiment with my Shikakai/Reetha/Neem/Alma powders...


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 26, 2007)

It definintely sounds like a great challenge! I want in, but I know that as a potential PJ, I need to finish what I have now and hopefully start the first of January. Is that okay?


----------



## KizzieNapps (Nov 26, 2007)

I was planning on doing this anyway...count me in!!


----------



## caribgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm in! See, you ladies are always in my head  ! Last Fri. I stopped by my neighborhood Trini-inidan store and requested Shikakai, Amla, and Vatika oil after reading Sareca's recipe. I will get them on Fri. and will start mixing. I already use Cassia every 5-6 weeks for conditioning.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks SP!


----------



## LaShanne (Nov 27, 2007)

well, I just ordered all of my powders/oils and I'll be starting RT's Gro-Aut regimen as well.  So, as soon as I get everything, I'll start my very first hair challenge.  I'm so excited!


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to join in too!


----------



## Andreainnis (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooo ooo ooo  I'm in! I just got most of my oils and powders and I planned to start tomorrow Im so happy you started this challenge and I cant wait to hear everyones methods and progress! (uh, I need to get a life)


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> Are you speaking specifically of the different powders and oils that have been mentioned of late?
> 
> So it would be something like naming the products you will use and what you are using them for.
> 
> ...



That's absolutely what I mean mscoco!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> u know Im in chica
> 
> my question is...we can still use other products for moisture and conditioning, right?



Your reggie doesn't have 2 b completely ayurvedic. You know I'm still working on my leave-in issue.


----------



## coconow2007 (Nov 27, 2007)

Count me in - I have to learn a little more about the herbs - what to use and when but for now I do know how to use henna, indingo, and alma powder.


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

JenFleets said:


> It definintely sounds like a great challenge! I want in, but I know that as a potential PJ, I need to finish what I have now and hopefully start the first of January. Is that okay?



January is just fine Jen! See ya at BSL and beyond!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> I'm scared



 Girl, if-you-dont-get=yo-lil-booty-in-here!  Didnt-you-see-Candy_C! You know its 'da truth' if Candy say so!


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok I think Ive decided on a reggie...

Ill wash twice a week. 

1) Ill prepoo with warm alma oil for at least an hour or overnight (hubby hates the smell of alma oil lol). This will be done once a week and the other time I will Deep Condition with conditioner of choice with heat prior to washing. 

2) Once a week Ill poo with J/A/S/O/N Sea Kelp poo (I think any of his poos would be fine since they dont contain sulfates). The other time Ill cowash.

3) Shikakai/Alma scrub mentioned above and let sit. Rinse after showering (5 to 10 minutes). If I didnt deep condition on dry hair this wash, Ill do it here. I may experiment with leaving the scrub on my scalp until I rinse out the conditioner.

4) Apply leave in and seal with vatika oil.

5) Rollerset or braid/twist for braidout/twistout.

Moisturize daily with Elasta QP recovery (concentrating on ends) and apply vatika oil to hair/scalp as needed.

Henna once per month


----------



## IMFOCSD (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, I feel really slow right now...what is Ayurvedic?


----------



## vickid (Nov 27, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Did Vickid meant "T" as in "tablespoon?"
> 
> I have all those as well. I will experiment with my Shikakai/Reetha/Neem/Alma powders...




T= tablespoon

You guys might also try an oil called Navratna Plus. It's also great for stimulating growth.   Here's a link--http://www.spicesofindia.co.uk/acatalog/Himani-Navratna-Plus-Herbal-Cool-Oil.html


----------



## audacity. (Nov 27, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> Are you speaking specifically of the different powders and oils that have been mentioned of late?
> 
> So it would be something like naming the products you will use and what you are using them for.
> 
> ...


 
Mscoco:
Question about the spritz....what is a good preservative to use? 

I am a little nervous. I will dabble in it and make my final decision about this challenge after the first of the year.

I called my Indian friend and she said she will help me get started and even go with me to the Indian market here.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> I've had several pm's from different people about pursuing a more Ayurvedic regimen and since we've had such an awesome response about it, I thought this would be a great '_experiment_'
> 
> I like to give a shout out to my #1 NO CHALLENGES-NO MO! sista- DivaRox :notworthy for the great name: *AAA = All Ayurveda till April*
> 
> ...



Mwuhahahahhaaaaaa

i just clocked this
verryyy funny!!

i'm trying to spread the word man, its just so hard to cram it all into one post 

but yeh let me join, purlessssee


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

sweetcoco said:


> Okay, I feel really slow right now...what is Ayurvedic?



Ayurveda is the oldest surviving complete medical system in the world. It is a holistic health system based on human harmony with nature. Ayurveda is a complete way of life. It is not only about treating sickness - it is based on preventing disease and enhancing health, longevity and vitality. The goal of Ayurveda is to achieve harmony and balance. 

Ayurveda promotes health and wellness through the use of natural herbs/oils, and healthy eating and excercise regimens.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Ayurveda is the oldest surviving complete medical system in the world. It is a holistic health system based on human harmony with nature. Ayurveda is a complete way of life. It is not only about treating sickness - it is based on preventing disease and enhancing health, longevity and vitality. The goal of Ayurveda is to achieve harmony and balance.
> 
> Ayurveda promotes health and wellness through the use of natural herbs/oils, and healthy eating and excercise regimens.



Hear! Hear!

Go getcha self some incense sticks, meditate and pray to your god

This is healing, not *obsession* (as my mum likes to call all of my improvement ventures...parents eh?!)


----------



## sareca (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck ladies. I love Ayurvedics!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> Mwuhahahahhaaaaaa
> 
> i just clocked this
> verryyy funny!!
> ...



Candy, don't be coming in here enticing the "green-eyed" monster with all that L-O-V-E-L-Y hair you swangin.......talkin 'bout can you 'purlesse' join' You need you lil booty wipped!  Really now, how I look (hovering right above APL) telling Candy_C she can't be up in my 'experiment? :notworthy You know you're like the Ayurveda Matrix! ........._off to put Candy at the TOP of the list!_


----------



## KizzieNapps (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's my regi for now:

1 poo/week with shikaikai powder mixed with amla oil
(PrePoo overnight with shikaikai and amla oils)
Condition with my homeade conditioner (Mayo + A bunch of oils + honey)
Rinse
Seal ends with Castor Oil, Vatika, and Coconut Oil.

1 CO/Wash per week (deep condition applied to dry hair)
(I always do a pre-poo the night before I put any water on my hair with amla)
Rinse and seal ends as above

I won't use any heat except for deep conditioning, Protective styles only and continue taking mi' vits.

*I'm new to LHCF so nothing's final but this is what I will try for now. If I see progress I will keep..If not I'll copy someone else's regi until I find something that WORKS!!!*

P.S. I may do a Peppermint Oil App to my hair overnight every now and again..I did that earlier this week and had NewGrowth the NEXT MORNING!!! Obviously it wasn't a lot of growth but it was something.


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

My turn to post a reggie!

Wash days: Sat. and Tue. + 1 CW 

Oil scalp and hair with EV Coconut oil or homemade shikakai-amla oil blend (as pre-treat with steam towel for 1 hour OR overnight)
'Scritch'  for 5-10 minutes
Saturate dry hair with herbal poo (amla/shikakai/reetha) for 30min-1hour
Rinse in shower
DC with heat and steam towel for 30 minutes
Rinse in shower
Apply Daily Doctor Leave-In (veeerry moisturizing)
Oil scalp with majabhringraj and bhringraj oils (gotta find kesini, navratna, & neelibringadi oils to add to my rotation ) 
Seal damp hair with EV Coconut oil or Vatika oil

CW Day:

Pretreat dry hair with Avocado Mix ( avocado, buttermilk, wheat germ or EV Coconut oil, and honey) for 1-2 hours
Rinse in shower
Saturate hair with herbal poo for 5-15 minutes
Rinse in shower
CW with Suave Biobasics  (me likey!)

Henna gloss bimonthly!
OFFICIAL START DEC. 3 (If majabhringraj and bhringraj oils are in)


----------



## imstush (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been doing this for the past two weeks, so you can count me in.


Pre-poo/oil rinse with Coconut oil or Amla Oil

"wash" with either Shikakai oil or Shikakai powder mixed with Brahmi powder

Oil massages twice a week

take down bun as needed to rub some coconut oil or Candy C's Avococo Cream.

ETA: Henna once a month

*This is one regimen that is actually working. Haven't looked for any growth, but I do love the way my hair feels. For the past week and a half or so, I have not had to do any co-washes...my hair is still soft and moisturized to the touch


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 27, 2007)

imstush said:


> I've been doing this for the past two weeks, so you can count me in.
> 
> 
> Pre-poo/oil rinse with Coconut oil or Amla Oil
> ...




glad your liking the avo'coco creme!!!


----------



## missty1029 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok I just ordered some oils so count me in on this one!!!!!  Once I get them and experiment a little ill come up with a reggie!


----------



## pcperfection (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here. been lurking for about a year now.  I would like to be a part of this challenge.  I too need to learn more about the herbs, oils, etc.

I currently use Aubrey Organics shampoos and conditioners and evoo and coconut oils on my hair. My hair is not quite at my armpits and it is not as thick as I would like it to be.

Any pointer for a newbie are greatly appreciated.  I have printed this thread to get an idea of what a regie should be.  I am so excited!!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

pcperfection said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new here. been lurking for about a year now.  I would like to be a part of this challenge.  I too need to learn more about the herbs, oils, etc.
> 
> ...



I would suggest starting with the oils until you feel comfortable. Use them as a pre-poo treatment and for weekly scalp massages. When you feel adventurous- mix 2-3 Tbsp of amla, 1-2 Tbsp Shikakai powders, and 2 c. of water. Saturate hair. DONT SCRUB, RUB, OR COMB! Wait 5-30 minutes, then rinse well. You'll love the SHINEY SOFTNESS!


----------



## Dogmd (Nov 27, 2007)

i like experiments... i would love to join!!


----------



## pcperfection (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> I would suggest starting with the oils until you feel comfortable. Use them as a pre-poo treatment and for weekly scalp massages. When you feel adventurous- mix 2-3 Tbsp of amla, 1-2 Tbsp Shikakai powders, and 2 c. of water. Saturate hair. DONT SCRUB, RUB, OR COMB! Wait 5-30 minutes, then rinse well. You'll love the SHINEY SOFTNESS!


 

Thanks HERicane10,
I am going online to purchase some oils and powders!  This is not good....I am at work now!!!! Gonna have to write the state a check today!


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, I think I'm in, but I'm trying to figure out how to work it into my current schedule. 

I only touch my hair once a week, on the weekend. Mon-Fri, I give my hair a little spritz (sometimes) in the morning, and I'm done. My usual style isn't very 'scritching' friendly (set of flat twists) and I don't want to have to redo my hair in the middle of the week - supergrowth or not, I don't think the herbs would make up for the additional manipulation. 

My hair doesn't like oil straight, and just BARELY tolerates it in mixes, so I can't do the oil soaks/rinses - though, I wish I could. *sigh* Maybe I should give it one more try. 

I do a weekly DC on dry hair which doubles as a cowash - maybe I can mix the powders in with that?  
I also do a post everything rinse on my hair - maybe I can add the powders to that..... but they need to be rinsed out, right? Hrmmm........ 

I think my best bet will be adding them to the DC, and then proceeding as usual after that.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, here's my regimen. All you experts, please feel free to tweak it where you see fit as I am new to the game. Can we say...

Every Sunday 
1) Pre-poo - a) scritch with shikakhai oil for about 10 – 15 minutes. b) add alma oil and let sit for 20-30 minutes, rinse well with warm-hot water.
2) Herbal Rinse – Mix 2 tablespoons of Alma powder and 1 tablespoon of Shikakhai powder with hot water, saturate hair, let sit for 30 minutes, rinse well.
3) Deep Condition with heat.
4) Moisturize with leave in coditioner. 
5) Seal ends with coconut, castor and shea oil.
6) Co-wash on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## pcperfection (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay...What is a henna treatment and how do you do one? What is "scritch"?


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

pcperfection said:


> Okay...What is a henna treatment and how do you do one? What is "scritch"?



Alright pcperfection!.....Class is in session!

Henna is another natural herbal powder that conditions and colors the hair. It colors in shades that range from orange to burgundy. It can be used with water and oil only or done as a 'henna gloss' by adding a couple of spoonfuls to a moisturizing conditioner.

_Scritching_ is compliments of Candy_C. It just means a good 'ole scalp scratching. You know how momma used to do it with that comb girl!  Just slap them good oils on there and get those lil fingers moving.


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Found a recipe for my kitchen chemist! 

Hair oil with amla and methi: 
- Take 10 to 15 g of dry amla (gooseberries) and one teaspoon fenugreek (methi) seeds. Grind both amla and methi seeds coarsely. 
- Add them to 100 ml pure coconut oil or sesame seed (til) oil. Put all the ingredients in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid. 
- Keep the jar in the sun daily for 15 days, shaking it each day in order to mix the ingredients.
- After 15 days, strain the oil through a clean muslin cloth and keep the oil in a glass jar. 
- This oil can be used to treat dandruff as well. 

The methi is good for further darkening the hair, but could be eliminated all together if you can't find it!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Okay, I think I'm in, but I'm trying to figure out how to work it into my current schedule.
> 
> I only touch my hair once a week, on the weekend. Mon-Fri, I give my hair a little spritz (sometimes) in the morning, and I'm done. My usual style isn't very 'scritching' friendly (set of flat twists) and I don't want to have to redo my hair in the middle of the week - supergrowth or not, I don't think the herbs would make up for the additional manipulation.
> 
> ...



Perhaphs you're right about doing it on dry hair. One vertsion of my reggie shows how I do it like that, then CW. I love it!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

wannabelong said:


> Ok, here's my regimen. All you experts, please feel free to tweak it where you see fit as I am new to the game. Can we say...
> 
> Every Sunday
> 1) Pre-poo - a) scritch with shikakhai oil for about 10 – 15 minutes. b) add alma oil and let sit for 20-30 minutes, rinse well with warm-hot water.
> ...




Look at you, 'newbie'! Girl, that reggie sounds great. Have you considered using a steam towel after your oil application to help penetration. Also, are you open to doing the hebal mix 2x a week; since you're CW anyway? Maybe you could do what i do on those days and apply it as your pre-treat.


----------



## boomboom1027 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in. This sounds like fun and I want to go the natural route with my hair care!


----------



## Dogmd (Nov 27, 2007)

I would like to start simple..

1)Pre-shampoo with one or 2 of the indian oils on dry hair with heat
2)Rinse well and apply 1 or 2 herbal powders with water ( this combo will replace my shampoo for 1 month or longer depending upon my results)
3)Conditioner wash and detangle under running water.  I will use my regular moisturizing conditioners
4) Apply regular leave in  and seal with my regular monoi oil or parachute oil or vatika oil.  
5) Air dry in a bun
6) I will be applying a henna/ indigo treatment 1x/month for my color and conditioning
7) Wet set only using Macherie's techniques when I want to wear my hair out for the christmas holiday.
8) Sleep in silk head wrap everynight.. I will try my best not to forget.
9) No combing or brushing.  Massage scalp with indian oils as needed.

thats it.. hope i didn't forget anything.... I will try to do this from dec 1 to jan 1 and celebrate my 15 year wedding anniversary on jan 1 with a healthy and hopefully longer head of hair..  i am getting very excited....


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Look at you, 'newbie'! Girl, that reggie sounds great. Have you considered using a steam towel after your oil application to help penetration. Also, are you open to doing the hebal mix 2x a week; since you're CW anyway? Maybe you could do what i do on those days and apply it as your pre-treat.


 
Ok, I will incorporate your suggestions into my regimen (he he he...I have a regimen!)  Thank you soo much HERicane10.


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dogmd said:


> I would like to start simple..
> 
> 1)Pre-shampoo with one or 2 of the indian oils on dry hair with heat
> 2)Rinse well and apply 1 or 2 herbal powders with water ( this combo will replace my shampoo for 1 month or longer depending upon my results)
> ...



That plan sounds AWESOME!  15 years!  Get outta here! You look about 35. CONGRATS! I'm sure you'll be swangin atleast a few more inches by then!


----------



## Dogmd (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> That plan sounds AWESOME!  15 years!  Get outta here! You look about 35. CONGRATS! I'm sure you'll be swangin atleast a few more inches by then!



..i am 30 sumthin  hee hee.  thanks for starting this group experiment.  

off to try to find out where to get these products.....


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm interested but I don't have a clue about how to do this.  so if there will be some type of instructions or steps to follow, i'm in


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

almondjoi85 said:


> I'm interested but I don't have a clue about how to do this.  so if there will be some type of instructions or steps to follow, i'm in



almond, i'ma let chu bite of my reggie...just this one time!  but you better be working on your on!  I'm kinda protective of my stuff! 

Oil scalp and hair with EV Coconut oil or homemade shikakai-amla oil blend (as pre-treat with steam towel for 1 hour OR overnight)
'Scritch'  for 5-10 minutes
Saturate dry hair with herbal poo (amla/shikakai/reetha) for 30min-1hour
Rinse in shower
DC with heat and steam towel for 30 minutes
Rinse in shower
Apply Daily Doctor Leave-In (veeerry moisturizing)
Oil scalp with majabhringraj and bhringraj oils (gotta find kesini, navratna, & neelibringadi oils to add to my rotation ) 
Seal damp hair with EV Coconut oil or Vatika oil


----------



## Josie (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to join!  I just bought a box each of amla, shikaki and aretha powders yesterday after work.  So, this was peferct timing!!

I haven't used amla oil in quite awhile, but I put some on my hair last night before pulling it back, and I noticed that it made my hair shiny.  I also had less shedding this morning when I combed my hair.  Actually, I added a little emu oil to the amla oil before putting it on my hair.  Between the two of them, I think they made a difference--my hair was shinier, for sure.  I'm natural, 4a (I think).

  I plan to pre-poo with amla oil and wash at least twice a week:  once with a shikaki paste, according to Vickid’s recipe (thanks for posting Tiffcurl)--2 Tbsp. shikaki powder, 1 tsp. amla, coconut or shikakai oil, and 1 tsp. water. Massage into scalp and let it dry. Rinse and condition hair.-- and once with a tea made of shikaki, amla, and aretha.  I’ll use amla oil nightly.


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a great plan Josie. Welcome to AA.....A! 


Josie said:


> I'd like to join!  I just bought a box each of amla, shikaki and aretha powders yesterday after work.  So, this was peferct timing!!
> 
> I haven't used amla oil in quite awhile, but I put some on my hair last night before pulling it back, and I noticed that it made my hair shiny.  I also had less shedding this morning when I combed my hair.  Actually, I added a little emu oil to the amla oil before putting it on my hair.  Between the two of them, I think they made a difference--my hair was shinier, for sure.  I'm natural, 4a (I think).
> 
> I plan to pre-poo with amla oil and wash at least twice a week:  once with a shikaki paste, according to Vickid’s recipe (thanks for posting Tiffcurl)--2 Tbsp. shikaki powder, 1 tsp. amla, coconut or shikakai oil, and 1 tsp. water. Massage into scalp and let it dry. Rinse and condition hair.-- and once with a tea made of shikaki, amla, and aretha.  I’ll use amla oil nightly.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 27, 2007)

See, ya'll are a bad influence on a sister!!  At least it's easy on the pocketbook. I had to run an errand at my late lunch, and I jsut HAPPENED to be cruising my the indian store, and ya'll KNOW I had to run in, right? 

So - this is what I got.... 

*Ramtirth Brahmi Oil*
Ingredients: Coconut oil, and 22 Ayurvedic herbs
Suggested Uses: Dandruff, general hair health, brain, sound sleep, and body massage. 
Cost: 2.29 
Size: 100 ml
Smell: Herby and green. Not bad at all - smells fresh. 

*Dabur Amla Oil (Original)* 
Ingredients: None listed (at least not in english) 
Suggested Uses: Massage, keeps scalp healthy and makes hair dark 
Cost: 3.29
Size: 100 ml 
Smell: Herby again, and a little mentholly/minty. I think I've heard folx say this one stinks, so I might just have an odd nose. Then, I LIKE the way Indian stores/food smells in general, so that might be why. 

*Hesh Shikakai*
Ingredients: Shikakai (Acacia Concinna) 
Suggested Uses: Paste/pack, keeps hair and scalp healthy and clean, mild astringent. 
Cost: 2.99 
Size: 100 g
Smell: I can't remember - I've used this brand before, and I don't think it had much of a smell, being a powder. Definitely didn't smell like henna. 

*Dabur Vatika Enriched Hair Oil* 
Ingredients: Coconut Oil, Neem, Brahmi, Amla, Bahera, Harar, Kapur Kachi, Henna, Milk, Rosemary Oil, Lemon Oil, preservative, fragrance.
Cost: 1.99 
Size: 150 ml
Smell: I can't tell - the coconut oil is solid inside, and I don't smell much, so it can't be that pungent. 

Total Cost: 10.56 

Now, I'm going to try the oils one at a time, and I think I might (might) try to stretch them by adding a little extra coconut oil to it. I suspect that the Dabur Amla Oil is mineral oil, as it isn't solid in the LEAST - so I also suspect that's the one my hair will like the least - so I might have a barely used bottle of the oil to swap for some powder in a bit. 
They didn't have Amla powder, otherwise I would have gotten that instead. 

Ya'll is DANGEROUS. I'll keep ya'll updated, though.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> almond, i'ma let chu bite of my reggie...just this one time!  but you better be working on your on!  I'm kinda protective of my stuff!
> 
> Oil scalp and hair with EV Coconut oil or homemade shikakai-amla oil blend (as pre-treat with steam towel for 1 hour OR overnight)
> 'Scritch' for 5-10 minutes
> ...


 
THANKS SO MUCH! i WILL BE WORKING ON MY OWN.


----------



## sonce (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a ton of oils that I am using right now so when I use them all up, I'm going to go ayurvedic. I used brahmi and amla during the early months of this year and then went back to coconut and my other staple oils because it was easier to buy large amounts of the latter than the former. If anyone knows where I can purchase ayurvedic oils in bulk, help a sista out!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 27, 2007)

What does "Scritch" mean please?


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

I knew you was gone come my way! I told yall AYURVEDA is stronger than 'the force'!  nappywomyn, you have been assimilated. :assimilat





nappywomyn said:


> See, ya'll are a bad influence on a sister!!  At least it's easy on the pocketbook. I had to run an errand at my late lunch, and I jsut HAPPENED to be cruising my the indian store, and ya'll KNOW I had to run in, right?
> 
> So - this is what I got....
> 
> ...


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 27, 2007)

DenverGirl said:


> Mscoco:
> Question about the spritz....what is a good preservative to use?
> 
> I am a little nervous. I will dabble in it and make my final decision about this challenge after the first of the year.
> ...


 
There is a preservative I got at from nature with love called T-50

Here is what they recommend for preservatives.
preserve with rosemary oil extract or T-50


T-50, natural mixed tocopherols (isolated from vegetable oils), is a natural, heat stable antioxidant that protects food and cosmetic products from oxidation. If you need to add vitamin E oil to protect your formulation from rancidity, use our T-50 Vitamin E oil instead of our 250IU/g, 1000IU/g and 1400IU/g Vitamin E oils. While the alpha tocopherol in the 250, 1000, and 1400IU/g oils is wonderful as an in-vitro anti-oxidant, studies show that the gamma tocopherol in the Vitamin E T-50 oil is a better anti-oxidant for oils/lipids in cosmetic formulations. T-50 has a higher content of gamma tocopherols and can be used at a rate of .04% or 400ppm to adequately protect your oils. Although T-50 is not an organic product, it is allowed for use in "organic" or "made with organic material" products. 

*I just checked and it is in stock. *


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 27, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> What does "Scritch" mean please?


 
OK I got it.  I see it means scratch.  I would like to join too.  Can I?  First I gotta find me some of the powders.  Ima see if I can get some Sat.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 27, 2007)

sonce said:


> I have a ton of oils that I am using right now so when I use them all up, I'm going to go ayurvedic. I used brahmi and amla during the early months of this year and then went back to coconut and my other staple oils because it was easier to buy large amounts of the latter than the former. If anyone knows where I can purchase ayurvedic oils in bulk, help a sista out!


 

Sonce, I have been looking for large quantities.  From Nature With Love have Some oils but not all of them.  I checked Oils by Nature, but I don't see any Ayurvedics there.

Will keep searching, been looking for a while.  I am about to go to my Indian Store and start asking them there if they know of any place to get bulk oils.


----------



## sonce (Nov 27, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> Sonce, I have been looking for large quantities.  From Nature With Love have Some oils but not all of them.  I checked Oils by Nature, but I don't see any Ayurvedics there.
> 
> Will keep searching, been looking for a while.  I am about to go to my Indian Store and start asking them there if they know of any place to get bulk oils.


I don't tend to like From Nature With Love's stuff because everything from there is refined to death. I prefer raw, unrefined stuff, which makes it even  harder to find ayurvedics in bulk. I'll keep looking and if I find a place, I'll let you know.


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so joining this challenge.  I am so excited.  I am trying to have an all Ayurvedic/Natural regimen.

Right now here it goes.


I massage/scritch my scalp with shikakai oil, add alma oil to my strands.  I either leave this on overnight or for a few hours depending on whats going on that day.   Rinse well, proceed to my powder mix (alma/shikakai/aritha), mix that with boiling water, then put some cold water in that.  Pour it over my hair.  I let this sit for a while then rinse well.  I then add Elucence MB condish,  and seal with castor,coconut, avocado,meadowfoam or jojoba oil.  Airdry in a bun.

I will DC with heat once a week.  Do my rinses twice a week.


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 27, 2007)

sonce said:


> I don't tend to like From Nature With Love's stuff because everything from there is refined to death. I prefer raw, unrefined stuff, which makes it even harder to find ayurvedics in bulk. I'll keep looking and if I find a place, I'll let you know.


 
Same here.  I am finding some oils, but I am like you I like bulk and I just have an issue with 2oz, 3oz, 4oz.  I just can't buy items like that.  My hair would laugh at me.

If I find anything I will keep all of you ladies posted.


----------



## tricie (Nov 27, 2007)

This challenge is gonna be way fun! 

I was reading a review of Shikaikai oil on the Indian store website on Amazon, and one of the customer reviews said she uses the following (some of you may already use it; she didn't give any ratios of how much, so if you try it, just wing it like I do sometimes  

Heat up the following oils (in the mircowave, I assume):

Shikaikai
Amla
Castor
Olive
Carrot

Apply to damp hair, braid hair, and cover with plastic cap and leave overnight; rinse in the morning, and then apply the paste of shikaikai and amla powder mixed with water as a pre-poo, leave on desired time, and rinse.

Sounds good to me!  (one more step in the process, though, Lawd!)


----------



## pcperfection (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Alright pcperfection!.....Class is in session!
> 
> Henna is another natural herbal powder that conditions and colors the hair. It colors in shades that range from orange to burgundy. It can be used with water and oil only or done as a 'henna gloss' by adding a couple of spoonfuls to a moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> _Scritching_ is compliments of Candy_C. It just means a good 'ole scalp scratching. You know how momma used to do it with that comb girl!  Just slap them good oils on there and get those lil fingers moving.




Thank you soooo much.  Reading the explaination about scritching brought back memories and gave me goosebumps!!!!


----------



## Brinasia (Nov 27, 2007)

CandyC... ive seen other's regime..but what is yours?


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

sonce said:


> I have a ton of oils that I am using right now so when I use them all up, I'm going to go ayurvedic. I used brahmi and amla during the early months of this year and then went back to coconut and my other staple oils because it was easier to buy large amounts of the latter than the former. If anyone knows where I can purchase ayurvedic oils in bulk, help a sista out!



Bulk oils here:

http://www.ayurveda.com/products/oils.html

http://store.steamywonder.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24

http://rubalherbal.com/shop/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=20

http://www.bazaarofindia.com/products_oil.asp?cate_id=FH&subcate_id=HO


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brinasia said:


> CandyC... ive seen other's regime..but what is yours?



Here's Candy's reggie:

- I've basically been massaging my head (scritching) esp with my nails, giving it a good scrub with shikakhai oil

- i then comb the hair and add amla to the hair ends and throughout

- around 10 mins later, i rinse with warm-hot water for quite some time, until most of the oil has been distributed and released down the drain

- i then mix 2 parts amla an 1 part shikakhai powder in a tub and mix this with 1 part hot water and 2 parts cold

-i get back in the shower and pour this over my head.

-i rinse alot more and then condition.
- I did this every 3-5 days, and detangled only when saturated in amla oil...i actually shedded alot more doing oil cleanses, i must say, but no breakage.

The only downside is an oily back, so i've invested in clearsil bodywash in case any uglies wanna pop up.

BECAUSE i've been doing this for 4 weeks, i decided to shampoo today, and also trim!

I did the same shikakhai and amla oil scrub, rinsed out, I shampooed as , and snipped a few ends off wet (i know naughty) and did the powder rinse again.. i then deep conditioned with humecto and le kair self heating oil (which is the truth i must add!)


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 27, 2007)

O.K., ladies, here's a very DUMB question:

When someone gives a recipe and say "1 part" or "2 parts," what does this measure mean? 1 cup? 2 cups? 

Don't laugh at me. I've always wanted to know...


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> O.K., ladies, here's a very DUMB question:
> 
> When someone gives a recipe and say "1 part" or "2 parts," what does this measure mean? 1 cup? 2 cups?
> 
> Don't laugh at me. I've always wanted to know...



 You know I had to get my laugh in! Anywho! 'part' just means:

If you use cups = for example 1 cup amla to 2 cup water

OR 1 Tbsp amla to 2 Tbsp Shikakai

It just the ratio for WHATEVER measure you're using!


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 27, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> O.K., ladies, here's a very DUMB question:
> 
> When someone gives a recipe and say "1 part" or "2 parts," what does this measure mean? 1 cup? 2 cups?
> 
> Don't laugh at me. I've always wanted to know...


 
Hey Serenity 
basically it can mean whatever measurement u want to use....so if it says 1 part to 2 parts, u could use 1 tsp of A and 2 tsp of B. Of 1 cup of A and 2 cups of B. Does that make sense?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, sweetness. I feel better now! hew:


----------



## Brinasia (Nov 27, 2007)

Where do I get shikakhai oil?


----------



## Brinasia (Nov 27, 2007)

Is the Alma you put in after the shikakhai oil  powder or oil? 
Is the Alma I mix with the shikakhai powder  powder or oil?
When you say one part..How much is enough?


----------



## tt8 (Nov 27, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> I've had several pm's from different people about pursuing a more Ayurvedic regimen and since we've had such an awesome response about it, I thought this would be a great '_experiment_'
> 
> I like to give a shout out to my #1 NO CHALLENGES-NO MO! sista- DivaRox :notworthy for the great name: *AAA = All Ayurveda till April*
> 
> ...


 tt8
COUNT ME IN HERicane!!! I just bought my Vatika Oil, amla and shikakai powders, and amla powder
Thank you so much for responding to my thread about Ayurvedic products, that lead me to finding this one! I also wanted to  share with you MissAlyssa shared with me a shakakai spray that she she uses...
1tbsp of amla powder
1 tbsp of shikakai powder 
1 tbspn of rose petal powder 
1-2 tsps of glycerin (or amount to your liking)
squirt or spray bottle
4 cups of water (your preference; tap, distilled, spring)
*put ingredients in a pot with about 4 cups of tap water. 
2.cover pot and let it boil (the water will turn dark brown w/ a skim formed on the sides of the pot) 
3.scoop out the skim, and let the rest sit. 
4. let powder particles to settle onto the bottom 
5. strain/pour off the top liquid and make sure not to get any powder in my spray bottle 

I didnt measure the glycerin, i was trying to use out my bottle, I probably used 1-2tsps.

I hope it works out for you.  My hair hasnt fallen out yet, so good so far!
lys


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried the 'real' Amla oil?  Does it give you different results?  Also will the shikakai bar work just as well as the powder some of you are using to shampoo your hair?


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brinasia said:


> Where do I get shikakhai oil?



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hpc/103-3326682-2998209?url=search-alias%3Dhpc&field-keywords=shikakai&x=0&y=0

http://www.eastwestbazaar.com/product_info.php?products_id=2804

http://www.indiaplaza.com/beautycare/ls.aspx?c=3574&pg=1


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brinasia said:


> Is the Alma you put in after the shikakhai oil  powder or oil?
> Is the Alma I mix with the shikakhai powder  powder or oil?
> When you say one part..How much is enough?



Alright Miss Brinasia! Here we go!

Step 1 - Oil scalp with *Shikakai oil* and 'scritch'/scratch for 5-15 minutes

Step 2- Apply amla oil to hair and let 'sit' for 30 min-1 hour

Step 3- Rinse oils in shower

Step 4- Apply the following mixture to rinsed hair:

*2 tsp amla power
                    1 tsp shikakai powder
                    2 cups warm water*

Step 5- Let mixture 'sit' for 5-15 minutes

Step 6- Rinse well and proceed with conditioner

The remaining steps are whatever you'd normally do. Whether that's DC under dryer, CW, or just rinse and apply leave-in and oil.


----------



## Brinasia (Nov 27, 2007)

Im laughing..I like the "ok..Miss Brinasia"  Thank you so much for the "slow bus" break down


----------



## Brinasia (Nov 27, 2007)

ok...I have yet another  ?   The Shikakai oil in step one.  Ive read some women are making it.  How do I do this or is this already made.  If so what brand should I get?


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Brinasia said:


> ok...I have yet another  ?   The Shikakai oil in step one.  Ive read some women are making it.  How do I do this or is this already made.  If so what brand should I get?



You can buy the Hesh or Ancient brand

*OR check out this thread on the recipe board:*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=170381

*OR here's the recipe I posted in the thread:*

Hair oil with amla and methi:
- Take 10 to 15 g of dry amla (gooseberries) and one teaspoon fenugreek (methi) seeds. Grind both amla and methi seeds coarsely.
- Add them to 100 ml (3 oz) pure coconut oil or sesame seed (til) oil. Put all the ingredients in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid.
- Keep the jar in the sun daily for 15 days, shaking it each day in order to mix the ingredients.
- After 15 days, strain the oil through a clean muslin cloth and keep the oil in a glass jar.
- This oil can be used to treat dandruff as well.

*You can also speed the process by placing your jar in a pot of water on low heat for 2-4 hours!*

The methi is good for further darkening the hair, but could be eliminated all together if you can't find it!


----------



## DivaRox (Nov 28, 2007)

HERicane girl you are on it!! I just read the entire thread and I must now go retweak my regimen-_again_ LOL and I love the links you posted. I want to see if I can find the powders locally though because if the UPS man knocks on my door one more time, DH is gonna think I'm cheating on him


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 28, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Alright Miss Brinasia! Here we go!
> 
> Step 1 - Oil scalp with *Shikakai oil* and 'scritch'/scratch for 5-15 minutes
> 
> ...




Thats my regime too...veddy good!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in!! I already have all my oils & powders. I will start after i texlax next week.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 28, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Here you go, sweetness:
> 
> http://www.indianhairoil.com/ayurveda.html
> http://www.dabur.com/en/ayurveda/default.asp
> ...


 
Thanks for the sites. I don't feel that I know enough yet to do a challenge, but I did order a shikak... bar and oil and I'll see how that works out!

baby steps, baby steps, I'm all about baby steps!


----------



## kiesha8185 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in!  Thanks so much for starting this challenge and providing all this info!  I won't start until after I relax my hair next month though.  I'll do it from January-May, but now I have a while to get all my stuff in order.

Do you know anywhere where we can get a lot of oils/powders for a LHCF discount .  I know we have a discount for FNWL, but they're always out of stock on something, and I want to get everything one place, one time.

Also, have you ever heard about curry leaves and how they stimulate hair growth?  Curry leaves showed up a lot in my searches, and I'm wondering if you heard about it/use it?


----------



## kiesha8185 (Nov 28, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Found a recipe for my kitchen chemist!
> 
> Hair oil with amla and methi:
> - Take 10 to 15 g of dry amla (gooseberries) and one teaspoon fenugreek (methi) seeds. Grind both amla and methi seeds coarsely.
> ...


 
I found a lot of info on fenugreek seeds, But other than darkening the hair, do you know what else it does for the hair? Does it promote growth or something? Have you used it before, if so, what were your results?

Sorry for all the questions! But I'm allergic to anything with sulfur in it...so I just wanna make sure.


----------



## angellazette (Nov 28, 2007)

Is there a reason why you don't add the shikakai oil *and* amla oil at the same time and scritch/scratch/sit for 30 minutes?


Aveda products have been awesome for my hair but I think I can add a little amla/shikakai oil to my regimen as a pre poo and use the powders for a scrub after my poo.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 28, 2007)

I was also wondering if anyone on the AAA gonna still be using growth enhancments such as BT, MN, etc... or are you going to stop while doing this AAA


----------



## imstush (Nov 28, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> http://www.indiaplaza.com/beautycare/ls.aspx?c=3574&pg=1


 
Don't want to discourage people, some may have had positive experiences with the above..but *PLEASE* be careful when ordering from the above site. My first indian purchase was for Vatika oil from the above site, my cc was then used at all of these indian cell phone carriers and AT&T for a total of $500 (a little more than that). So again please be careful.



luvmesumhair said:


> I was also wondering if anyone on the AAA gonna still be using growth enhancments such as BT, MN, etc... or are you going to stop while doing this AAA


 
I wont be


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 28, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> I've had several pm's from different people about pursuing a more Ayurvedic regimen and since we've had such an awesome response about it, I thought this would be a great '_experiment_'
> 
> I like to give a shout out to my #1 NO CHALLENGES-NO MO! sista- DivaRox :notworthy for the great name: *AAA = All Ayurveda till April*
> 
> ...




Count me in! I love these indian products. My regime is as follows:

Saturdays/Tuesdays I will oilwash. 
On friday evening i apply shikahai oil to scalp and hair and scratch for 10 minutes. I leave it in overnight. The next day I do my oilwash. 
Tuesdays I just apply shikahai oil, scratch for 10 minutes and proceed to oilwash.

After oilwash, I rinse my hair with nearly hot water. I then apply 
1T shikahai powder
2T alma powder
Add water to make a paste and put all over my hair. I spray my hair with water so I can massage it in a little better. I put on plastic cap and leave this treatment in my hair for 60 minutes. I rinse out and then I apply my deep conditioner/hair rinse conditioner. I put a mixture of brahmi alma oil and shikahai oil mixed together and apply it to my scalp every night.

How long is this challenge. Well it really doesn't matter because I am going to be using these products all the time. I love the scratching of my scalp for 10 minutes. My scalp tingles when I'm finished. I'm using this shikahai oil so much that I had to place another order because I don't want to be without.

Candy's hair is sooooo beautiful. Hopefully, all of us will see progress when this challenge is over.


----------



## LaShanne (Nov 28, 2007)

DivaRox said:


> if the UPS man knocks on my door one more time, DH is gonna think I'm cheating on him


 
that is TOO funny!!!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 28, 2007)

DivaRox said:


> HERicane girl you are on it!! I just read the entire thread and I must now go retweak my regimen-_again_ LOL and I love the links you posted. I want to see if I can find the powders locally though because if the UPS man knocks on my door one more time, DH is gonna think I'm cheating on him



 There you go! You gotta alternate girl....alternate! UPS, FedEx, USPS, DHL....keep that brotha guessin!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 28, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> I found a lot of info on fenugreek seeds, But other than darkening the hair, do you know what else it does for the hair? Does it promote growth or something? Have you used it before, if so, what were your results?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! But I'm allergic to anything with sulfur in it...so I just wanna make sure.




fenugreek helps encourage stronger, fuller hair AND increase breast milk and breast size!


----------



## Studio_gal (Nov 28, 2007)

Count me in!!!!!!!

I need to work out my reggie - but I'm there.  I have been using Amla Powder to clean my hair, and coconut &almond oil for my rinse - I'm  loving the results.
I want hair down to my arse too!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 28, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> I'm in!  Thanks so much for starting this challenge and providing all this info!  I won't start until after I relax my hair next month though.  I'll do it from January-May, but now I have a while to get all my stuff in order.
> 
> Do you know anywhere where we can get a lot of oils/powders for a LHCF discount .  I know we have a discount for FNWL, but they're always out of stock on something, and I want to get everything one place, one time.
> 
> Also, have you ever heard about curry leaves and how they stimulate hair growth?  Curry leaves showed up a lot in my searches, and I'm wondering if you heard about it/use it?



Try ebay for bulk orders! 

curry has proven to be beneficial in treating premature graying of hair, and adding strength and shine to hair.


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 28, 2007)

imstush said:


> Don't want to discourage people, some may have had positive experiences with the above..but *PLEASE* be careful when ordering from the above site. My first indian purchase was for Vatika oil from the above site, my cc was then used at all of these indian cell phone carriers and AT&T for a total of $500 (a little more than that). So again please be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> I wont be



WOOOW! Thanks for the update! _Disclaimer: Me and imstush are not responsible for paying no phone bills! _ Please shop wisely ladies!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 28, 2007)

Did anyone's amla and shikakai powder mix smell like warm lemonade ice tea?

I almost wanted to drink it.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pis of my hair using Indian powders click to enlarge 3 only!URL=http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=signatureshots3updokx4.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## bee (Nov 28, 2007)

I want to purchase amla oil/powder. shikaikai oil/powder/soap, and Vatika oil in one REPUTABLE place!  I don't have an Indian grocer near me, so my purchanse would be on-line.  Please forward the web address where YOU have personally had a good experience shopping on-line.  

BTW, are amla, shikaikai, and Vatika oil all I need to be AAA?  I'm trying to K.I.S.S.


----------



## tt8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I think they have run out of shikakai oil in the metropolitan Los Angeles area. Can i scritch with the shikakai powder with amla and scritch???


----------



## kiesha8185 (Nov 29, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> fenugreek helps encourage stronger, fuller hair AND *increase breast milk and breast size*!


 
Really??  How much you gotta take for that too happen 



HERicane10 said:


> Try ebay for bulk orders!
> 
> curry has proven to be beneficial in treating premature graying of hair, and adding strength and shine to hair.


 
Great!  I'm gonna boil some curry leaves in my oil mixture.  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## tt8 (Nov 29, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> Really??  How much you gotta take for that too happen
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  I'm gonna boil some curry leaves in my oil mixture.  Thanks for the info!!



Now is that breast enhancer edible cause we can make it a combo meal with that curry


----------



## Andreainnis (Nov 29, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> I was also wondering if anyone on the AAA gonna still be using growth enhancments such as BT, MN, etc... or are you going to stop while doing this AAA



I am Im still going to use BT (only on my edges) in between the every three day AAA regimen


----------



## DivaRox (Nov 29, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> I was also wondering if anyone on the AAA gonna still be using growth enhancments such as BT, MN, etc... or are you going to stop while doing this AAA


 

I'll be alternating my ayurvedic oil scalp massages with my own sulphur/yummy oil mixture.


----------



## tottzu (Nov 29, 2007)

Count me in.

I use amla, aritha, brahmi, bhringraj, tulsi (basil), neem, shikakai and many other herbs like rosemary, slippery elm, comfrey, horsetail, marjoram, aloe vera, mallow, etc.  

I use them in various combinations for my prepoos, co-wash, conditioner and deep conditioning.  I also use them to infuse oils to use with sulfur and and for infusing water/teas to make my oil sheen, hair rinse, hair butters and body lotions. 

I am looking forward to hearing everyone process and use of these herbs.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in 

This is going to be my reggie starting Dec 5 (when I get my herb restock):

1. Rinse hair and scalp in shower with water only wring out as much water as I can
2. Spritz generously with mix of coconut and EVOO leave on overnight
3. Rinse hair with hottish water add shikakai-amla oil, 'scritch' my scalp
4. Rinse with hot water again and then with amla/shikakai tea rinse
5. apply my detangling mix ( Irish moss, hibiscus petals and cornsilk; slip city baby)
5.DC with my beloved miss key 10 en 1
6. Moisturize with S-curl seal with coconut/jojoba oil

I guess steps 1 and 2 are like an 'overnight' oil rinse I have recently added this to my reggie and I am loving it. 

Ladies who think their hair dislikes oil, and or conventional oil rinse, I am in the same boat, but this tweak seems to work for me try with a small amt of oil first.

I'm sooo grateful I found you ladies. I may have never known about these herbs and certainly not oil rinsing. I love the idea of taking a more natural approach to haircare:reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## thegirltolove (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey ladies, I have a couple of questions for you. Since I am deployed right now, I don't really have to option to boil anything. 

Does anyone have any other methods of using the powders?

Would the oils (amla and shakaikai) be as effective if used without the powders?

Is there a good online site that someone is using which also ships to an APO address????

TIA


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

fancypants007 said:


> Count me in! I love these indian products. My regime is as follows:
> 
> Saturdays/Tuesdays I will oilwash.
> On friday evening i apply shikahai oil to scalp and hair and scratch for 10 minutes. I leave it in overnight. The next day I do my oilwash.
> ...



Your reggie sounds great fancy! HHG!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Did anyone's amla and shikakai powder mix smell like warm lemonade ice tea?
> 
> I almost wanted to drink it.



 Girl, send me what you got! Mine smells like muddy farm water!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Pis of my hair using Indian powders click to enlarge 3 only!URL=http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=signatureshots3updokx4.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics! Your hair ROCKS!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

bee said:


> I want to purchase amla oil/powder. shikaikai oil/powder/soap, and Vatika oil in one REPUTABLE place!  I don't have an Indian grocer near me, so my purchanse would be on-line.  Please forward the web address where YOU have personally had a good experience shopping on-line.
> 
> BTW, are amla, shikaikai, and Vatika oil all I need to be AAA?  I'm trying to K.I.S.S.



Fortunately, I have not had to order any Indian products online. My mother & grandmother are near an Indian grocers in AR. & NC and they ship them for me!  Do you have a friend or relative in a larger/more diverse area that could do the same? Or maybe even one of these LHCF sistas could give you a hand!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

tt8 said:


> I think they have run out of shikakai oil in the metropolitan Los Angeles area. Can i scritch with the shikakai powder with amla and scritch???



MAKE IT girl!  You better get you lil self in that kitchen right now! 

You saw my recipe! Now get to boiling sista!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> Really??  How much you gotta take for that too happen
> You are toooo funny!
> 
> 
> Great!  I'm gonna boil some curry leaves in my oil mixture.  Thanks for the info!!



Suggested dosage
capsules
(580-610 mg) 2-4 capsules, 3 times per day 
6-12 capsules (total) per day 
~1200-2400 mg, 3 times per day (3.5-7.3 grams/day) 
German Commission E recommends a daily intake of 6 grams 

capsules
(500 mg) 7-14 capsules (total) per day 

powder or seeds 1/2 - 1 teaspoon, 3 times per day 
1 capsule = 1/4 teaspoon 
can be mixed with a little water or juice 

tincture 1-2 mL, 3 times per day (or see package directions) 
tea one cup of tea, 2-3 times per day 

Use with caution or avoid if you have a history of:

Peanut or chickpea allergy: Fenugreek is in the same family with peanuts and chickpeas, and may cause an allergic reaction in moms who are allergic to these things. Two cases of fenugreek allergy have been reported in the literature. [Patil 1997, Ohnuma 1998, Lawrence 1999] 
Diabetes or hypoglycemia: Fenugreek reduces blood glucose levels, and in the few studies using it as a hypoglycemic, also reduces blood cholesterol. Dosages higher than the recommended one (given above) may result in hypoglycemia in some mothers [Heller]. If you're diabetic (IDDM), use fenugreek only if you have good control of your blood glucose levels. While taking this, closely monitor your fasting levels and post-prandial (after meals) levels. Mothers with hypoglycemia should also use fenugreek with caution. For more on fenugreek and glucose levels, see the references below. 
Asthma: Fenugreek is often cited as a natural remedy for asthma. However, inhalation of the powder can cause asthma and allergic symptoms. Some mothers have reported that it worsened their asthma symptoms. [Dugue 1993, Huggins, Lawrence 1999]. 
Abnormal menstrual cycles: Fenugreek is considered to be an emmenagogue (promotes menstrual flow). Per [White], it may cause breakthrough menstrual bleeding; this source recommends using fenugreek with caution if you have a history of abnormal menstrual cycles. 
Migraines: Fenugreek is often cited as a natural remedy for migraines. However, [White] indicates that it may trigger a migraine and/or contribute to the duration and severity of a migraine. 
Blood pressure problems or heart disease: Fenugreek is commonly reported to lower blood pressure and LDL blood cholesterol levels. [White] indicates, however, that it may cause or contribute to hypertension (high blood pressure) - this source recommends avoiding this herb if you have a history of hypertension, or if there is a strong family history of hypertension or heart disease. 

*One way to determine if you're taking the correct dosage is to slowly increase the amount of fenugreek until your sweat and urine begin to smell like maple syrup.look:*


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like a great plan, lady! HHG! 


halee_J said:


> I'm in
> 
> This is going to be my reggie starting Dec 5 (when I get my herb restock):
> 
> ...


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, ya just gotta use what you've got. Th powders givve you a 'purer' concentration, but the oils are highly effective as well. Do you have someone back home that could ship to you? I get mine shipped from my mom and grandma...as I live in the 'country'!


thegirltolove said:


> Hey ladies, I have a couple of questions for you. Since I am deployed right now, I don't really have to option to boil anything.
> 
> Does anyone have any other methods of using the powders?
> 
> ...


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Where all my soldiers at?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 29, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Girl, send me what you got! Mine smells like muddy farm water!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 29, 2007)

Wish I could join, but I have a few challenges.
I'll do the experiment on my own.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats ladies on this approach.  I've been doing alot of these things for years.  I see the benefits and so will you.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 29, 2007)

OK. I think I have a reggie:

Wednesday:
1. Wash hair and scalp with Shakakai oil and scritch for a few minutes
2. Run Amla oil thru out my hair for a couple of minutes
3. Rinse out oils in shower REAL GOOD then rinse with Shakakai and Amla powders
4. Run a moisturizing conditioner thru and rinse with cool/cold water
5. Airdry w/ Avo'cocoa creme and seal with coconut oil or Amla oil
6. probably wear hair in 4 big braids under a wig being that it is cold now.

Sunday:
1. DC on dry hair w/Protein Cond w/ heat
2. Do an oil rinse/wash with coconut oil? (still searching for the right oil)
3. Rinse well then add the Shakaki and Amla Powder rinse
4. Run a moisturizing conditioner thu 
5. Airdry w/Avo'cocoa cream and seal with Coconut oil or Amla oil
6. Probably wear hair in 4 big braids under a wig for the winter months.

Sounds good? I think I got it. Did I leave out anything?


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> OK.  I think I have a reggie:
> 
> Wednesday:
> 1. Wash hair and scalp with Shakakai oil and scritch for a few minutes
> ...



Great minds MUST BE thinking alike! I'm sportin my wig right now!  Your reggie is just like mine!


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 29, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Your reggie sounds great fancy! HHG!



I have updated my regime. I will add 1T of Hibiscus Petal powder to my shikahai and alma powder mix.

I will add to my regime Keshvardhini Oil (need to mix it with 4 x's amount of coconut oil) and then I will mix all together with my brahami alma oil + shikahai oil and apply to my scalp daily in PM. I will massage gently.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Nov 29, 2007)

Can someone tell me if I can use  ediible Amla Powder.? I got it from the indian store and I didn't see that it edible til I got home. Is is different on the hair from the other Amla Powder?


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Nov 29, 2007)

ok... i was going to do this quietly on my own but i sorta kinda jumped in feet first and i'm going to have to do some major research to create a regimen... my goal is to reach MBL by the end of next year so i'm probably going to be leaning a little hard on yall for helpppppppppp....

so i went to the indian grocery/ayurvedic store today and bought:
4 boxes of henna (dulhan)
2 boxes of Hesh Aritha powder
2 boxes of Hesh Neem powder
2 boxes of Hesh Amla powder
3 boxes of Hesh Shikakai powder
1 bottle of Amla oil
1 bottle of Jasmine oil
1 bottle of Pure Mustard Oil
1 bottle of Coconut oil
1 bottle of Mahabhringraj Oil
1 package of Methi powder
2 packages of Herbal Henna (w/ Amla, Shikakai, Aritha, Bhringraj and other herbs
1 package of Dry Amla

now i KNOW i definitely jumped in w/out a safety but, um did i miss anything??... and um, any suggestions on what to do with this?? (and i'm about to go back and read this whole thread as well)...

OH - then i had the NERVE to go to the vitamin shoppe and bought, JASON Jojoba Shampoo, AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner, and Giovanni Direct Leave-In.... 

this is gonna be an interesting trip for me.. lol


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

april shower said:


> Can someone tell me if I can use  ediible Amla Powder.? I got it from the indian store and I didn't see that it edible til I got home. Is is different on the hair from the other Amla Powder?



april, amla is a dried fruit, which is high in vit. C; so you definitely got the right one. Go for it!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 29, 2007)

SqrpioQutie said:


> ok... i was going to do this quietly on my own but i sorta kinda jumped in feet first and i'm going to have to do some major research to create a regimen... my goal is to reach MBL by the end of next year so i'm probably going to be leaning a little hard on yall for helpppppppppp....
> 
> so i went to the indian grocery/ayurvedic store today and bought:
> 4 boxes of henna (dulhan)
> ...



*Well, look at you! Jumping in the 'deep end' head 1st!  You've got a great stash for 'starting' out! Atleast I know who to call if my stock gets low! *


----------



## tt8 (Nov 30, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> MAKE IT girl!  You better get you lil self in that kitchen right now!
> 
> You saw my recipe! Now get to boiling sista!




O NO YOU DID-ENT!!! YOU ONLY TALKED ABOUT THE INGREDIENTS AND THE PROCEDURES FOR THIS CHALLENGE NO CHALLENGE YOU DID NOT TELL ME HOW TO MAKE NO SHIKKKAAAKAI OIL MIZZ HERicane, YOU MUSTA BEEN DRINKIN ONE!:alcoholic...
    OR DID YOU TELL? (is the shakakai oil just alma oil with shikakai in it :scratchch)


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 30, 2007)

count me in
I'm waiting for my oils and powders to be delivered today!!


----------



## HERicane10 (Nov 30, 2007)

tt8 said:


> O NO YOU DID-ENT!!! YOU ONLY TALKED ABOUT THE INGREDIENTS AND THE PROCEDURES FOR THIS CHALLENGE NO CHALLENGE YOU DID NOT TELL ME HOW TO MAKE NO SHIKKKAAAKAI OIL MIZZ HERicane, YOU MUSTA BEEN DRINKIN ONE!:alcoholic...
> OR DID YOU TELL? (is the shakakai oil just alma oil with shikakai in it :scratchch)



 What do ya mean...I didn't tell ya! Oh Oh! My bad! that was the recipe board! :swordfigh I thought we wuz gonna have to throw down (_steps away to take gingko bilobao)_

_Disclaimer: Please disregard previour post and proceed to Shikakai Oil Thread in Recipe Forum._


----------



## DivaRox (Nov 30, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> What do ya mean...I didn't tell ya! Oh Oh! My bad! that was the recipe board! :swordfigh I thought we wuz gonna have to throw down (_steps away to take gingko bilobao)_
> 
> _Disclaimer: Please disregard previour post and proceed to Shikakai Oil Thread in Recipe Forum._


 
 ...


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Nov 30, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> april, amla is a dried fruit, which is high in vit. C; so you definitely got the right one. Go for it!


 

Good, I guess I'll try the rinse today!


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in on this Experiment..........

  I just came from the Indian grocery store and bought 

Dabur Vatika hair oil 
Amla hair oil 
Shikakai and Amla power

  Now I'm about to research how to use them


----------



## Anancy (Nov 30, 2007)

Me me me i want to join, not sure what i'll be doing i've only got amla and Vatika oil.

My colleague is going to get me some of that Shekakai powder when she does to India.


----------



## Mocha5 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## angellazette (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if I officially joined or not but I'm in.  I'm going to make my own oil from shikakai powder, amla powder, and vatika oil.  I'll be doing tea rinses as well.  I plan to follow this regimen on wash days..

Pre poo overnight with homemade shikakai/amla oil and massage for atleast 10 minutes.  I may wrap my head with a heating pad.
Poo with Aveda and rinse
Pour shikakai/amla tea rinse after poo

I'll still be doing a henna atleast once a month...and btw, I do think henna has straightened my hair a bit.  Nowadays my twists are usually straight at the ends in the morning but after I rinse them and get ready, they are coily again.  I didn't realize that the straightening effect started to occur after using henna regularly.  So any naturals that are concerned about the straightening effects, try rinsing your hair and see if your coils pop back at ya!  I've also been able to airdry and get my hair pretty straight since henna.

I took a photo this morning and a few minutes ago to try to capture what I'm talking about.


Morning with straight twists:  http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/7514/dsc00985or7.jpg

Few minutes ago:  http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/8995/dsc00994gj6.jpg


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 30, 2007)

ladies...what is a tea rinse and how do u do/make one?


----------



## angellazette (Nov 30, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> ladies...what is a tea rinse and how do u do/make one?



Here's Sareca's method and I'll be using her method (except the dryer part) for mine.  http://longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=3113961&postcount=8


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey count me in too, please. I have neem powder, tulsi powder, amla powder, henna powder, shikakai powder, aritha powder and a few boxes of multanni mitti on hand. I have enough to last for several months.

I do tea rinse daily after co-washes. I henna weekly. I am getting cornrows in a few hours so, I may just do the tea rinses daily still.



HERicane10 said:


> I've had several pm's from different people about pursuing a more Ayurvedic regimen and since we've had such an awesome response about it, I thought this would be a great '_experiment_'
> 
> I like to give a shout out to my #1 NO CHALLENGES-NO MO! sista- DivaRox :notworthy for the great name: *AAA = All Ayurveda till April*
> 
> ...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok. Count me in! Tomorrow, I'm going to restock on my shikakai and amla oils (LOVE them,but ran out of shikakai and am low on amla but and got too lazy to go repurchase) and also purchase shikakai and amla _powders_.

Will be following Candy_C's reggie!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay, so I figured I would start out with the Oils - so last night, I gave my hair a good scritching with the amla oil, and then soaked my hair with coconut oil. I realized that I haven't used 'straight' oils, I've been using a homemade - thing - and maybe (hopefully) that will make a difference. My hair feels VERY soft right now - I actually decided to use the coconut oil after the amla oil made my roots super soft from me massaging my scalp. 

The coconut oil has soaked into my hair, and I'm about to go and run errands with my hair 'up', and when I come home, I'll rinse the oil out and put henna in. 

*sigh* time to get my day started!


----------



## FoxyCurls (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in, but I'm going to start on Wednesday, Dec 4th with the hair part.  I have been using Hesh Multani, Orange Peel Powder and Rose Petal Powder on my face for the past week and I LLLLLOOOOVVVVEEEE them.  They are helping with the few pimples I have and scars that dried pimples have left. The wash leaves my skin really soft and healthy looking.

Last week I mixed 1 TSP of Hesh Shikakai Powder and Aritha Powder with water to make a paste and used it as a shampoo and it made my hair really soft. I almost didn't use a conditioner, but I chickened out and used Vive Pro Nutri Gloss Conditioning Treatment.

I also have Hesh Neem, Bhahmi and Amla Powders that I will be experimenting with.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome Foxycursl, carameldiva, and song_or_serenity! HHG!


----------



## Dogmd (Dec 1, 2007)

my first tx went great.   however..one change will be to start applying my pre- poo oils to damp hair vs dry hair .  I will never manipulate my hair dry again..  When I finished applying th oils to my hair this morning, I noticed a few small broken hairs on my floors.  I guess I was a little rough with the scalp massage.. so far so good though.  how often is everyone doing these treatments per week?

side note....i tried a new conditioner to wash this tx out..  pantene relaxed and natural intensive oil moisturizing conditioner worked well.  it has jojoba and coconut oils in it as the primary oil carriers.  good stuff.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 1, 2007)

Dogmd said:


> my first tx went great.   however..one change will be to start applying my pre- poo oils to damp hair vs dry hair .  I will never manipulate my hair dry again..  When I finished applying th oils to my hair this morning, I noticed a few small broken hairs on my floors.  I guess I was a little rough with the scalp massage.. so far so good though.  how often is everyone doing these treatments per week?
> 
> side note....i tried a new conditioner to wash this tx out..  pantene relaxed and natural intensive oil moisturizing conditioner worked well.  it has jojoba and coconut oils in it as the primary oil carriers.  good stuff.



Good for you!  I'm glad it worked well for you. That Pantene sounds


----------



## tt8 (Dec 2, 2007)

tt8 said:


> tt8
> COUNT ME IN HERicane!!! I just bought my Vatika Oil, amla and shikakai powders, and amla powder
> Thank you so much for responding to my thread about Ayurvedic products, that lead me to finding this one! I also wanted to  share with you MissAlyssa shared with me a shakakai spray that she she uses...
> 1tbsp of amla powder
> ...



I had mentioned earlier that MissAlyssa had a spray she uses that produces just about the same results. I think its easier on me so I will be doing this to K.I.S.S for the winter months. This is what she posted on CandyC's " The Truth + Proof Indian regimes MADE MY HAIR GROW in 3 weeks! " (post #129, page 7)

 I haven't been following Candy's process. But I've been using a homemade shikakai, amla, and rose braid spray for the past 3 weeks. I put my braids in 1 month ago Monday and I have 0.5-1.0 inches in growth. I normally get .25-.5 depending on the area of my hair. I was using them to stop shedding, strengthen my hair roots, and cleanse my scalp. The extra growth is a pleasant surprise.

My thoughts: Shikakai is a cleanser, it keeps your scalp clean. I think using it everyday it's akin to washing your scalp everyday. I think thats why people get accelerated growth doing daily washes, and why those same people would probably get accelerated growth using shikakai too. 

Lys

HTH!!!!


----------



## butterfly425 (Dec 2, 2007)

i got all of my oils im in


----------



## boomboom1027 (Dec 2, 2007)

This is what I did today..and my hair loved it! Let me say I hate to comb out my hair (I was the child that would hide the comb when my mother would say it was time to do my hair)
1. prepoo overnite with alma oil
2. "washed" hair with this :
*The All-purpose Conditioner Rinse - *Mix the following to prepare the magic rinse: 

1 Teaspoon of castor oil.
1 Teaspoon of Indian gooseberry or Bacopa oil.
1 Teaspoon of Malt Vinegar.
1 Teaspoon of Glycerin.
1 Teaspoon of Neem powder
1 Teaspoon of Sandalwood powder
I made it think so that it could sit on my hair for about 10-15 mins.


3.Then I conditioned my hair with a henna / Honeysuckly Rose conditioner
4. Last but not least I did an oil rinse with EVOO

My hair is so soft and easy to comb.

During the week I will do scalp massages with whatever oil I have. I also think I'll do the All purpose conditioner rinse on Thursday.

So we will see how that goes.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 2, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> I'm in!  Thanks so much for starting this challenge and providing all this info!  *I won't start until after I relax my hair next month though. I'll do it from January-May, but now I have a while to get all my stuff in order.*
> 
> Do you know anywhere where we can get a lot of oils/powders for a LHCF discount .  I know we have a discount for FNWL, but they're always out of stock on something, and *I want to get everything one place, one time.*
> 
> Also, have you ever heard about curry leaves and how they stimulate hair growth? Curry leaves showed up a lot in my searches, and I'm wondering if you heard about it/use it?



Same here! So *absolutely no manipulation* of the hair while the amla/shikakaki rinse is in correct?


----------



## chayil0427 (Dec 2, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> I've had several pm's from different people about pursuing a more Ayurvedic regimen and since we've had such an awesome response about it, I thought this would be a great '_experiment_'
> 
> I like to give a shout out to my #1 NO CHALLENGES-NO MO! sista- DivaRox :notworthy for the great name: *AAA = All Ayurveda till April*
> 
> ...


 
I'm not joining the challenge I just wanted to say WHO IS DAT IN YOUR SIGGY Hericane!!!!!! Girl I want THAT for Christmas!!!!! Ok...back to the thread .....


----------



## missty1029 (Dec 2, 2007)

chayil0427 said:


> I'm not joining the challenge I just wanted to say WHO IS DAT IN YOUR SIGGY Hericane!!!!!! Girl I want THAT for Christmas!!!!! Ok...back to the thread .....


 
Thats LL girl and youll have to wait for New Years we already have plans for Christmas!!!


----------



## LaShanne (Dec 2, 2007)

I scritched with oils for 10 min, then did an overnite prepoo.  The next morn I washed/dc/airdried (80%) then did a cornrowed braid out.  I experienced alot of shedding from all this manipulation.  I'm kinda nervous about this.  Should I do something different to save my strands?  I'm only 2 wks post relaxer...I'm terrified at the potential hairloss at 8 wks out.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Dec 2, 2007)

luvmesumhair said:


> OK. I think I have a reggie:
> 
> Wednesday:
> 1. Wash hair and scalp with Shakakai oil and scritch for a few minutes
> ...


 
This sounds great...almost the same as mine!



luvmesumhair said:


> Sunday:
> 1. DC on dry hair w/Protein Cond w/ heat
> 2. *Do an oil rinse/wash with coconut oil?* (still searching for the right oil)
> 3. Rinse well then add the Shakaki and Amla Powder rinse
> ...


 
I recommend using the Vatika Coconut Oil.  It has a lot of other goodies in it, and you don't need a lot.  It really softens the hair.  Maybe, 4-5 tablespoons of oil on wet hair, or you can stretch it out by using another oil.


----------



## Afrolinda (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm gonna start in two weeks, so please count me in.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 2, 2007)

LaShanne said:


> I scritched with oils for 10 min, then did an overnite prepoo.  The next morn I washed/dc/airdried (80%) then did a cornrowed braid out.  I experienced alot of shedding from all this manipulation.  I'm kinda nervous about this.  Should I do something different to save my strands?  I'm only 2 wks post relaxer...I'm terrified at the potential hairloss at 8 wks out.



What part of that regimen was new for you? Did you make sure not to tousle your hair all over while scritching?


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 2, 2007)

JenFleets said:


> Same here! So *absolutely no manipulation* of the hair while the amla/shikakaki rinse is in correct?



NONE! Just saturate, wait, and rinse!


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 2, 2007)

chayil0427 said:


> I'm not joining the challenge I just wanted to say WHO IS DAT IN YOUR SIGGY Hericane!!!!!! Girl I want THAT for Christmas!!!!! Ok...back to the thread .....



 Who's that? Girl, don't play! You know bout that LL!


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Dec 2, 2007)

okkkkkkkkkkk to start it off, last night, i did a henna treatment... changed up my mix a LOT... i used the karishma henna with the amla, shikakai, etc. (HERicane, i hope it's as good for me as it is for you!!)... to it, i added more amla and more shikakai, amla oil, jasmine oil, mahabhringraj oil, honey, cocount oil and mustard oil.... i let that sit on my hair for 30 minutes under the dryer.... 

rinsed it out (remind me NEVER to use the stinkin sink again )... that didn't do well enough so i took it to the shower, and did a light shampoo with J/A/S/O/N Jojoba shampoo... believe me when i tell ya my hair felt super duper strong, yet super duper rough... after i did the thorough cleansing, i used the nacidit avocado conditioner, and dc'd with heat for about 30 minutes, then left that on overnight... rinsed that out this morning, followed by a light conditioner wash (AO Honeysuckle Rose) so i could detangle it some before i got out of the shower....

i decided to try the rollerset again... i watched my healthy textures dvd and proceeded to get to rolling... i'm ecstatic to say that i did MUCH better than my last attempt and came out with awesomely bouncy, soft and light curls (using Giovanni Direct Leave-In and Biosilk Serum).... i sorta messed it up afterward though because instead of using water to mist before blowing out the roots, i used Dove Moisture Mist... 

i must say, i'm really happy with the outcome... i still have way more volume than when i go to the dominican salon, but my hair is just as straight, without the searing heat... plus, i controlled what went into my hair and i didn't get a headache from someone ripping my hair out... so yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 2, 2007)

LaShanne said:


> I scritched with oils for 10 min, then did an overnite prepoo. The next morn I washed/dc/airdried (80%) then did a cornrowed braid out. I experienced alot of shedding from all this manipulation. I'm kinda nervous about this. Should I do something different to save my strands? I'm only 2 wks post relaxer...I'm terrified at the potential hairloss at 8 wks out.


 
see personally I cant manipulate my hair at all with the shikakai in it...I lost a couple of little balls of hair when I did. The time I just rinsed with the powder rinse, let is set a few minutes, and rinsed it out thoroughly, my hair was fine.


----------



## LaShanne (Dec 2, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> What part of that regimen was new for you? Did you make sure not to tousle your hair all over while scritching?



Actually, all of it is fairly new.  Maybe I'm scritching wrong?erplexed
Some say use your nails, others use the pads of their fingers.  I loved the way my braidout turned out, but cornrowing it was a little tough on my strands.  I dont know, maybe i should just stick with rollersetting...


----------



## angellazette (Dec 3, 2007)

I started this weekend.  I massaged my homemade shikakai/amla oil into my scalp with the pads of my fingers then added more to my hair and let it sit overnight.  There was some serious bling going on with that oil too, I may start using it daily.  In the morn I washed with Aveda DR.  I was going to do a tea rinse after that but I liked the way my hair felt at this point so I didn't do it.  My hair was really soft afterwards.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 3, 2007)

This makes a good point .  Ladies, how much shedding/breaking are you experiencing doing these ayurvedic methods? Candy_C, can you please chime in, I know you said you experienced a little more shedding than usual, but no breakage.  What's a lot of shedding for you?



LaShanne said:


> I scritched with oils for 10 min, then did an overnite prepoo.  The next morn I washed/dc/airdried (80%) then did a cornrowed braid out.  I experienced alot of shedding from all this manipulation.  I'm kinda nervous about this.  Should I do something different to save my strands?  I'm only 2 wks post relaxer...I'm terrified at the potential hairloss at 8 wks out.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont wanna use and abuse LHCF so i'ma keep this brief

i have the combo on sale on my website right about now for those who cannot and do not kniw where to get this, or are basically confused to the concentrations of the powders

I was emailed numerous times telling me to do something about it!!!

you guys are straight! so i have 

you'll have to check the exchange forum or my website though, ok

muchas gracias x


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 3, 2007)

ps. i started a ayurvdic course last night!

(well registered)

how exciting!


----------



## Shaniquah (Dec 3, 2007)

*Man, am I too late?? If not, sign me up - as soon as I get my products, I will get started!*


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd like to join in as well. I've doing amla pre-poos. I bought Shikai (sp) powder last week, yesterday I got brahmi and the mahai----- oils from the local indian supermarket. I just need the amla powder and I'm good to go!


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried something a little different...I dont like manipulating my wet hair with the shikakai. Today I did a prepoo with alma oil and I just massaged some of the powder into my scalp. Im going to rinse it out, and then do a wash with my powder mixture rinse. Then do an oil rinse and deep condition. Ill report back with the results but I think I will like putting the pure powder on my scalp with my hair dry...no rough hair to deal with.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 3, 2007)

Okay, my hair just might like this Amla oil - I ain't making no promises, but it didn't turn my hair into a rock hard mess, either. I did henna this weekend (I'm still working through a crappy, twiggy batch I got locally *sigh*), and my hair is BLINGING. 

I think I might put a lil amla oil on my hairline erry day, and stick to doing the big scritching on the weekend - it felt SOOOO good.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 3, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> I tried something a little different...I dont like manipulating my wet hair with the shikakai. Today I did a prepoo with alma oil and I just massaged some of the powder into my scalp. Im going to rinse it out, and then do a wash with my powder mixture rinse. Then do an oil rinse and deep condition. Ill report back with the results but I think I will like putting the pure powder on my scalp with my hair dry...no rough hair to deal with.



Hey leslie, why do you maniulate your hair when the shikakhai oil or powder mix is in your hair?

you coudl try doing all your manipulating before your hair is wet

and then rinse the hair and just piour the mixture over your hair, without physically touching it

just let the water do its job

(just a suggestion)


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 3, 2007)

LaShanne said:


> Actually, all of it is fairly new.  Maybe I'm scritching wrong?erplexed
> Some say use your nails, others use the pads of their fingers.  I loved the way my braidout turned out, but cornrowing it was a little tough on my strands.  I dont know, maybe i should just stick with rollersetting...



Well by definition, scritching uses the nails. You jusr have to be careful to place them well on your scalp and not just your hair. Pick them all the way up and place back dowm on scalp for each area!

If rollersetting is less stressful, then by all means stick with that!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 3, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Well by definition, scritching uses the nails. You jusr have to be careful to place them well on your scalp and not just your hair. Pick them all the way up and place back dowm on scalp for each area!
> 
> If rollersetting is less stressful, then by all means stick with that!



hear! hear!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 3, 2007)

Okay, I just picked up some Neem, amla and aritha powders so I'm good to go! I'm going to pre-poo with amla oil right now!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought I had shikakai oil, but I only had vatika, which I LOVE.

So...I 
1.Soaked overnight with* coconut oil.*
2. The next day, put the* vatika oil* in my hair...SCRITCHED for 20 minutes. MY FINGERS WERE SO TIRED! LOL.
3. Soaked in *AMLA oil* for about 35-40 minutes.
4. Washed out oil throughly!
5. I was SO afraid of using the *shikakai/amla powder* since reading the "bad wash" experience thread. So I halved the amounts in two cups of water...just to test it out. Simply poured it over my head. *DID NO manipulation!* You WILL lose hair if you do! My hair became hard like it usually does with henna in it. I didn't  worry, though. 
6. After 10 minutes, I washed it out, letting the hot water flow over it till it softened, then slowly worked the water through my strands. My hair felt thicker and heavier! I was a bit paranoid, so I must have rinsed for 10 minutes under the shower. LOL.
7. Slathered Avacado D.C on my hair for about 30 minutes. I don't have a sit under dryer, so I bagged it.
8. Rinsed well...WOW. My hair was so, SO soft! 
9. Put my sulfur/MN mixture on my scalp. Put amla oil on wet strands, rollerset, let it airdry overnight under my silk scarf. 
My curls were POPPING! It was so cute. I love this!

 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Leslie_C (Dec 3, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> Hey leslie, why do you maniulate your hair when the shikakhai oil or powder mix is in your hair?
> 
> you coudl try doing all your manipulating before your hair is wet
> 
> ...


 
Candy,
that is exactly what I did today and it worked out wonderfully!

I prepood with alma oil and "scritched" my scalp with some shikakai powder for a few minutes. Then I rinsed that out with warm water and my hair felt really nice....I almost didnt want to use the rinse after that. I went ahead and used my shikakai rinse after that and let it sit while I shaved and cleaned the shower and myself lol.  Then I rinsed it until it started to soften a bit, then did an oil rinse with vatika oil...finished rinsing and then it still felt a little rough so I put a little white rain tropical coconut through it and rinsed it right back out. My hair felt like silk then! 

I did a braidout under the dryer and my hair came out very soft and shiny! And my scalp feels very refreshed...I really like these washes!

I feel like I have a new head of hair since I started using henna and the indian oils/powders. These things have given me the most dramatic change in my hair than anything else since Ive been on the boards! Its nice to see such a great change for the better!


----------



## Me2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ladies, this is what I did today. Please tell me if it's ok.

Coconut Oil/Sritch
DC Silk Elements Cholestrol (15mins dryer)
Rinse
Shikakai/Aritha
Rinse
Amla Oil (5mins)
Rinse


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it, Me2 - how does your hair feel?? 

Okay, I think I'm going to start doing the shikaika rinses too..... it's just a question of when, when......


----------



## Me2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks nappywomyn. My hair is shiney but felt a little dry. I applied Kids Organics Sheabutter, oiled my scalp with Vatika, and air dried in a ponytail. Added some shea butter this morning and it's soft again. I love to dc after shampooing but I was afraid that doing it at the end would cancel out the pre-poo softness in the begininngerplexed. So, I did it before hand. Plus I like the idea of only getting in the shower once.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 4, 2007)

kiesha8185 said:


> This sounds great...almost the same as mine!
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend using the Vatika Coconut Oil. It has a lot of other goodies in it, and you don't need a lot. It really softens the hair. Maybe, 4-5 tablespoons of oil on wet hair, or you can stretch it out by using another oil.


 
OK  I will try it out.  Thanks.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 4, 2007)

how would you incorporate protein such as Aveda DR or clarifying to this AAA experiment?


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 4, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> how would you incorporate protein such as Aveda DR or clarifying to this AAA experiment?



You DC as regular, after you rinse out the herbal mix

You'll find that you WON'T NEED traditional clarifying after using this a couple of times a week!


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 4, 2007)

I know its light protein, but do you generally follow with a more moisturizing conditioner after using Aveda DR?



HERicane10 said:


> You DC as regular, after you rinse out the herbal mix
> 
> You'll find that you WON'T NEED traditional clarifying after using this a couple of times a week!


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 4, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> I know its light protein, but do you generally follow with a more moisturizing conditioner after using Aveda DR?



Haven't used Aveda DR before, but if it has protein in it, it definitely won't throw off your balance to follow-up with a moisturizing one


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for the info.  I'll be trying this out this weekend.  Will report back



HERicane10 said:


> Haven't used Aveda DR before, but if it has protein in it, it definitely won't throw off your balance to follow-up with a moisturizing one


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 4, 2007)

I can finally start AAA. I got my products today from http://www.indiaabundance.com/index.asp


Here's what I got:

Herbal Shampoo Amla & Shikakai with Reetha by Ayur
Water Cress Hair Salad (contains extracts of pineapple, tomato, carrot, aloevera, cucumber, wheatgerm, barley and haloseeds said to strenghen hair follicles and encourage hair growth)
Bhringraj
Mahabhringraj Oil
Bhringraj Capsules (which I have to return or give away due to Gelatin)
I'm so excited and can't wait till I get home!


----------



## pcperfection (Dec 4, 2007)

I got my products today...which turns out to be my normal wash day.  Here is the regie i plan to follow:

~coated my hair with a mixture of coconut, and amla oil.  Covered with conditioning cap and left on for 1 hour with heat cap.
~rinsed hair well with warm to hot water.  
~poured herbal tea mixture of shikakai, amla, and aritha powder over my hair. Covered my hair with conditioning cap for 15 minutes.
~rinsed and washed once with AO shampoo because hair felt a little stiff after tea rinse.
~deep conditioned with AO conditioner. (covered with conditioning cap for 20 minutes with heat cap).
~rinsed well with warm to hot water.
~squeezed out extra water and added a little NTM leave-in, finger combed to detangle, applied Vatika hair oil to my ends and air dried.

My hair is very, very, soft and moisturized...not oily at all!!   I can't stop touching my hair!!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Dec 5, 2007)

LaShanne said:


> Maybe I'm scritching wrong?erplexed



*You can try *scritching* with an all natural horn comb (do a google search on it).  I have an ox horn comb; I don't use it for scritching but I could if I wanted too....the comb contains natural keratin which is beneficial to the hair/scalp. *


----------



## SilverSurfer (Dec 6, 2007)

Question:
For prepoo with Amla oil, do you really have to leave it on over night to get the full benefits of it? Is it still just as effective if left on for say an hour or maybe 3 hours?


----------



## FoxyCurls (Dec 7, 2007)

OK, I'm going to start this Saturday, but I was wondering what kind of conditioner are you ladies using?   Is it a regular brand or what?  I've noticed that some ladies are sealing with oil, but my hair is really fine and I don't want to weigh it down.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 7, 2007)

pcperfection said:


> I got my products today...which turns out to be my normal wash day.  Here is the regie i plan to follow:
> 
> ~coated my hair with a mixture of coconut, and amla oil.  Covered with conditioning cap and left on for 1 hour with heat cap.
> ~rinsed hair well with warm to hot water.
> ...



Okay, yesterday I tried a modified version of this routine:
- I massaged Shikaki oil into my scalp for 10 mins and add Amla oil only to my strands, then let it sit overnight
- I washed/rinsed with warm/hot water
- 1 applied 5 herb paste blend (shikaki, aritha, brahmi, neem and amla) to my hair and let it sit for about 30 mins until it got hard
- I washed/rinsed with warm/hot water
- My hair felt hard so I rinsed with Aveda DR poo
- I DC'd with Miss Keys for 1 hour w/shower cap w/o heat
- Applied NTM and sealed with Brahmi Oil
- I airdried in a pony tail

My hair felt sooo soft last night and still feels the same this morning. I did not need to apply any moisturizers this morning.

I like the results. How often are you ladies doing this?


----------



## imstush (Dec 7, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> I feel like I have a new head of hair since I started using henna and the indian oils/powders. These things have given me the most dramatic change in my hair than anything else since Ive been on the boards! Its nice to see such a great change for the better!


 
I have to cosign with this.  I've been on this board since 05 and this is the first time my regimen is so simple, working and I am seeing great results!



jayjaycurlz said:


> My hair felt sooo soft last night and still feels the same this morning. *I did not need to apply any moisturizers this morning.*
> 
> I like the results. How often are you ladies doing this?


 
Another plus.  My hair is always always soooooo dry.  now I have a problem trying to keep my hands out of my hair because it's so soft and moisturized!


----------



## angellazette (Dec 7, 2007)

I've noticed my twists in the back are coming loose quicker.


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 7, 2007)

I figured out a way to scritch my head without messing up my hairdo - a plastic fork!!  One of the full size, clear ones? It's perfect to slide under my twists, and I'm about to sit here and file the seams on the inside of the tines down so that I don't have to worry about 'cutting' my hair. 

I've been applying Amla oil to my hairline every morning - now I'll be able to scritch erry night!


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 7, 2007)

Just wondering, when did you do your detangling and how was it and your shedding?



jayjaycurlz said:


> Okay, yesterday I tried a modified version of this routine:
> - I massaged Shikaki oil into my scalp for 10 mins and add Amla oil only to my strands, then let it sit overnight
> - I washed/rinsed with warm/hot water
> - 1 applied 5 herb paste blend (shikaki, aritha, brahmi, neem and amla) to my hair and let it sit for about 30 mins until it got hard
> ...


----------



## Brinasia (Dec 9, 2007)

oK ..Thanks to the resourceful ladies on LHCF I found a great indian store near me and I now have all of my products. Here is my regime. Please let me know what you think

Wash days Tues/Fri

Scritch with Shikakhai oil for 20min
Apply Amla oil and sit under heat cap 20-30 min
Rinse with hot water
Mix 2tsp amla pwoder and 1tsp shikakai powderand 1/2c hot h20 1/2 c cold h20 1tbls. coconut oil Pour over head .  Let it sit while I wash up.
Rinse and deep condition under heated cap 30min
Use NTM and coconut oil to seal
Henna Once month
Roller set or twist or braid out..

How's that


----------



## daniemoy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, I'm late but I'm in.....

Shikaki and Amla poo once a week
Twice a week, Oil Rinse (coconut oil) and Co-wash (Aveda Cherry Almond Bark, I know this isn't Ayruvedic but I just bought it)
Henna for conditioning as needed followed by DC w/ NTM

Let me know if this regi is sufficient to consider myself AAA


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 10, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Welcome Foxycursl, carameldiva, and song_or_serenity! HHG!



Sorry that i am so late responding. Thank you for the warm welcome, HERicane10.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello All!!

I would love to join the experiment... 
I am very new to this but excited as well.. I went to the Indian Grocery store by my house and brought a few items that I haven't used yet. 
-Amla and Brahmi Oil and Coconut Vatika Oil
-Neem, Shikaiki, Amla and Aritha powders
I am missing the Shikaiki Oil but I will use what I  have for now, unless one of you women tell me otherwise.
As far as the Henna, what kind should I be using and how is that applied? The store had various brands, I didn't know which one so I didn't buy any. lol 
Also, may be a dumb question but what does NTM stand for?
Rose water was also at the Indian store, does anyone know of this and if its any good?
The problem I have with my hair is that one single strand will get a knot at the end? I have seen alot of my strands like this... can't figure out what causes this or how to make it stop? Any ideas? 
Also Dry scalp, will anything in this AAA experiment help with this?

Whew!! that was alot!! lol Thanks Girls!!!


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 10, 2007)

here to post my results.  Ok, here is what I did:
Friday night: 
pre-poo with Shikakai oil, massaged scalp. 
Applied Amla oil to hair and ends

Saturday: 
Rinsed out Shikakai and Amla oils
Washed with Shikakai, Amla and Aritha powders
DC for 15 minutes w/ heat (Aveda DR conditioner and treatment mixed)
Rinse
DC for 20 minutes w/ heat (Kenra MC and olive oil)
Rinse
(hair felt dry, I believe due to hard water)
DC for 1 hour w/o heat (Kenra MC)
Rinse
Applied NTM silk touch leave-in
detangled for about 45 minutes (this was a ****, I had tangles galore. I really need to invest in a shower filter)
Applied Vatika oil
Pinned up and covered with satin scarf and sat under dryer for 1.5 hours
hair still damp, so I blowdried it  and more hair was shedding .


Can someone please help me and tell me what I'm doing wrong.  I have tangles, breakage and shedding and I really want to   cause I dont wanna go back to a d**n stylist no mo.  I'm tryna be a DIYer for da 08' but I'm killin my hair.  I plan to trim it up a bit just for some nice and neat ends on Jan 5 (first relaxer of the NEW YEAR) and I plan to only trim once every 6 months after that.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 10, 2007)

Me, too, Growingstrong! I had massive tangles and knots. Took me over an hour to detangle. I think I may have added too much of the powders. Basically as soon as I poured the mixture on my head, immediately my hair tangled and matted. Seemed like nothing worked to detangle without losing a lot of hair yesterday. I will wait until a week after I relax to experiment further. But for fine-haired ladies who HATE protein like me, it's going to take a bit more experimentation. One thing that may help is adding the powders to diluted moisturizing shampoo like CON.


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 10, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> here to post my results.  Ok, here is what I did:
> Friday night:
> pre-poo with Shikakai oil, massaged scalp.
> Applied Amla oil to hair and ends
> ...


How much were you using of each powder?

Maybe you should use less powder and either do, 

Alma and Shikakai powder or Alma and Aritha,  I wouldnt  use Aritha and Shikaki at the same time


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 10, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Me, too, Growingstrong! I had massive tangles and knots. Took me over an hour to detangle. I think I may have added too much of the powders. Basically as soon as I poured the mixture on my head, immediately my hair tangled and matted. Seemed like nothing worked to detangle without losing a lot of hair yesterday. I will wait until a week after I relax to experiment further. But for fine-haired ladies who HATE protein like me, it's going to take a bit more experimentation. One thing that may help is adding the powders to diluted moisturizing shampoo like CON.


What about adding some coconut oil to your mix?


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 11, 2007)

I used 1 tsp of shikakai, 2 tsp of the amla and 1 tsp of the aritha.  Aritha is the cleansing powder and it actually lathers.  You will see this when you add water to it.  I mixed all these powders in a bowl first and then added 2 C of water.  Perhaps that's not enough water?  I will definitely take your advice and only use 2 next time,  Alma and Shikakai, and will report back.  I just bought a shower filter, so with that, at least it should be a lil better, I hope .




Gemini350z said:


> How much were you using of each powder?
> 
> Maybe you should use less powder and either do,
> 
> Alma and Shikakai powder or Alma and Aritha,  I wouldnt  use Aritha and Shikaki at the same time


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 11, 2007)

All the new ladies have been added up to now. So how's everyone doing? 


*growinstrong,* are you agitating your hair in anyway while washing? I, most often, saturate my dry hair and scalp, wait 15-30 minutes and then rinse. Seems like you have a lot of steps in your regimen. I would suggest you try doing it on dry hair, then follow up with a moisturizing poo maybe for detangling purposes ( CON, Elucence, Keracare), then just DC with a moisturzing conditioner. See if that helps.


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 11, 2007)

No, I dont think I'm agitating it too much erplexed. They should just come out with a "doing your own hair for dummies" book for me . I'll try your method and see if that helps me any.

Oh, thank's for adding me to the list.  I'll get my regimen down packed soon here, I hope.  I bought a shower filter for starters and am really taking in you ladies suggestions. You ladies are just wonderful 



HERicane10 said:


> All the new ladies have been added up to now. So how's everyone doing?
> 
> 
> *growinstrong,* are you agitating your hair in anyway while washing? I, most often, saturate my dry hair and scalp, wait 15-30 minutes and then rinse. Seems like you have a lot of steps in your regimen. I would suggest you try doing it on dry hair, then follow up with a moisturizing poo maybe for detangling purposes ( CON, Elucence, Keracare), then just DC with a moisturzing conditioner. See if that helps.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm upset. I ordered my products on 11/26 and I haven't gotten them yet!!!!!  I'm ready to start my regimen now!!!! GRRRRRR

Edited to correct typo.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 11, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> *Your reggie doesn't have 2 b completely ayurvedic. *You know I'm still working on my leave-in issue.


 

Oh, I can do this then! I'm basically already doing it......count me in!

I prepoo with amla oil, wash with shikakai, condition with henna or cassia.
I still use my beloved Kenra products though


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 11, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Oh, I can do this then! I'm basically already doing it......count me in!
> 
> I prepoo with amla oil, wash with shikakai, condition with henna or cassia.
> I still use my beloved Kenra products though



Yes mam! Come on up in here with yo Kenra AND henna!  I'll add you now. HHG!


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 11, 2007)

wannabelong said:


> I'm upset. I ordered my products on 11/26 and I haven't gotten them yet!!!!!  I'm ready to start my regimen now!!!! GRRRRRR
> 
> Edited to correct typo.



Patience, grasshopper!  You'll be oiling and 'scritching' in no time!


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 11, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> No, I dont think I'm agitating it too much erplexed. They should just come out with a "doing your own hair for dummies" book for me . I'll try your method and see if that helps me any.
> 
> Oh, thank's for adding me to the list.  I'll get my regimen down packed soon here, I hope.  I bought a shower filter for starters and am really taking in you ladies suggestions. You ladies are just wonderful



Well, whatever you do, don't be messing up that 'burteeful' hair!  Do what works AND stop what don't!  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 11, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> I used 1 tsp of shikakai, 2 tsp of the amla and 1 tsp of the aritha. Aritha is the cleansing powder and it actually lathers. You will see this when you add water to it. I mixed all these powders in a bowl first and then added 2 C of water. Perhaps that's not enough water? I will definitely take your advice and only use 2 next time, Alma and Shikakai, and will report back. I just bought a shower filter, so with that, at least it should be a lil better, I hope .


Give it a try, it should be better!


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 12, 2007)

i got a new oil today at my local indian grocery/spice store. It is called Himgange Ayurvedic oil (it contains Manjistha, Khus, Amla, Shikakai, Satawari, Hairdra, Cardamom(Big), Dhania, Gokhru, White Sandal, Gudduchi, Bramhi, Bhringraj, Pudina Satt and Kapoor.)


----------



## pcperfection (Dec 12, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> All the new ladies have been added up to now. So how's everyone doing?
> 
> I have been on this challenge for 1 week now and I have to say --I love the way my hair feels. It feels strong,very soft, and shiney.:2cool: I think i can hang til April.
> 
> Thanks for starting this challenge!!


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 12, 2007)

I feel soo left out.. no one responded to my questions.. (sniffling)  lol

I will repost:

Hello All!!

I would love to join the experiment... 
I am very new to this but excited as well.. I went to the Indian Grocery store by my house and brought a few items that I haven't used yet. 
-Amla and Brahmi Oil, Shikakai, Coconut and Vatika Oil
-Neem, Shikaiki, Amla, Maki and Aritha powders
As far as the Henna, what kind should I be using and how is that applied? The store had various brands, I didn't know which one so I didn't buy any. lol 
Rose water was also at the Indian store, does anyone know of this and if its any good?
The problem I have with my hair is that one single strand will get a knot at the end? I have seen alot of my strands like this... can't figure out what causes this or how to make it stop. Any ideas? 
Also Dry scalp, will anything in this AAA experiment help with this?

Whew!! that was alot!! lol Thanks Girls!!!


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 12, 2007)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> I feel soo left out.. no one responded to my questions.. (sniffling)  lol
> 
> I will repost:
> 
> ...




I'll try to assist you- I have purchased the Karishma herbal henna and the Ancient Secret Herbal henna from the local indian store and had good results with both of them. ( i'd reccommend using 100g of henna)

In terms of your oils- you can use them as pre-poos, for ends treatments and to oil your scalp.

Neem powder and tulsi powder are good for dry scalp.

Powder is can be made into an herbal tea by putting a few tablespoos in the coffee strainer and add 1 cup of water per tablespoon. You can also make a paste out of your powders and apply it as you would henna. Put a plastic cap on and sit under the dryer for a half hour or so. Then rinse it out, then shampoo, condition and deep condition.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 13, 2007)

carameldiva said:


> I'll try to assist you- I have purchased the Karishma herbal henna and the Ancient Secret Herbal henna from the local indian store and had good results with both of them. ( i'd reccommend using 100g of henna)
> 
> In terms of your oils- you can use them as pre-poos, for ends treatments and to oil your scalp.
> 
> ...


 
That was a great help! So you are supposed to just apply the henna like you apply the amla and shikakai paste? and how often?

Thank you so much!


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, I got my products in the mail today.    Now, I can get to oiling and scritching tonight.  I'll let you guys know how it goes!!!  I


----------



## missty1029 (Dec 13, 2007)

I finally got mine too!!!!!!
Ok so the Alma oil has strong scent. Not sure if its bad as I have not used it but I can tell its strong. Does anyone mix it with something to help the scent?


----------



## senimoni (Dec 13, 2007)

Scorpio what is the mustard oil for?


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 13, 2007)

I WANT  IN!!!!


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 13, 2007)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> That was a great help! So you are supposed to just apply the henna like you apply the amla and shikakai paste? and how often?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Yes. You do apply it as if you would apply the amla and shikakai paste. Only you want to leave it on at least 2-8 w/o heat , w/ plastic cap or 2 hours with heat under the dryer and plastic cap.

You can henna weekly, every 2 weeks, monthly. Whatever works for you. Most ladies henna every 2 weeks, the next largest group of ladies henna monthly. That's from my research. I usually do it weekly but i do add honey and yogurt to make the process less drying. HTH.


----------



## Brinasia (Dec 13, 2007)

I did my regime on Tuesday and love the way my hair feels!..I just dont know what to do with my hair ager all of that.  What are you ladies doing with your hair?


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 13, 2007)

carameldiva said:


> Yes. You do apply it as if you would apply the amla and shikakai paste. Only you want to leave it on at least 2-8 w/o heat , w/ plastic cap or 2 hours with heat under the dryer and plastic cap.
> 
> You can henna weekly, every 2 weeks, monthly. Whatever works for you. Most ladies henna every 2 weeks, the next largest group of ladies henna monthly. That's from my research. I usually do it weekly but i do add honey and yogurt to make the process less drying. HTH.


 
Thanks soo much! I just finished my regimen and my hair is still wet but feels good. Im having the same problem Brinasia is having.. not knowing what to do with it after?? Don't wanna stress my hair with heat or anything like that... any ideas ladies??


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 13, 2007)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Thanks soo much! I just finished my regimen and my hair is still wet but feels good. Im having the same problem Brinasia is having.. not knowing what to do with it after?? Don't wanna stress my hair with heat or anything like that... any ideas ladies??



I'm not a permie- i'm natural- so after deep conditioning and what not- I just oil and moisturize and airdry.


----------



## nappity (Dec 14, 2007)

Im in and Im even journaling about it. 
I did forget to strain the wash brew and it took a while to get that grit out of my hair. I also didnt leave it in for the requisite time so..... In 2 days I'll do it again - right this time


----------



## DivaRox (Dec 14, 2007)

Brinasia said:


> I did my regime on Tuesday and love the way my hair feels!..I just dont know what to do with my hair ager all of that. What are you ladies doing with your hair?


 
Yea!! I do absolutely nothing to my hair-It's all twisted up-ahhh the freedom But, if I weren't in twists, I'd do a braidout or twistout and airdry after partially drying under the pibbster for a few minutes.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 14, 2007)

carameldiva said:


> I'm not a permie- i'm natural- so after deep conditioning and what not- I just oil and moisturize and airdry.


 
Yeah I love the feel of my hair.. What I did was added leave-in, vatika, and other coconut oils and Miss Jessies Baby Buttercream which seems to work great on my hair. This was the first time i used it.. and then i just braided it in single braids (bout 15 of em) tied on a scarf and let dry overnite.. and it is still shiny and soft in the braids! i will take them out tonight.  Thanks girl for great advice!!


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, BIG SHOUT OUT to CARMELDIVA! Thanks for taking up the 'slack! I've been so busy with finals! WHEEEEW! they're over! 

You ladies seem to be doing well with the 'experiment'! I finally got me some more Karishma henna ; so I'm back to weekly henna. Now I've just gotta find some cheaper indigo. Trying to fight off going back to semi-perm. colors.


----------



## carameldiva (Dec 14, 2007)

HERicane10 said:


> Well, BIG SHOUT OUT to CARMELDIVA! Thanks for taking up the 'slack! I've been so busy with finals! WHEEEEW! they're over!
> 
> You ladies seem to be doing well with the 'experiment'! I finally got me some more Karishma henna ; so I'm back to weekly henna. Now I've just gotta find some cheaper indigo. Trying to fight off going back to semi-perm. colors.



No problem, HERicane- it was my pleasure to be of assistance. I haven't found any indigo locally. I think it can only be found online.


----------



## disgtgyal (Dec 15, 2007)

ok i think i want to join i've ordered the amla oil and shikakai powder does anyone know where i can get the shikakai oil? also i henna every wash so wen wud i herbal cleanse b4 or after my henna treatment? how does this sound oil scalp/ scritching,  oil hair, herbal cleanse, henna, shampoo then d/c.


----------



## HERicane10 (Dec 15, 2007)

disgtgyal said:


> ok i think i want to join i've ordered the amla oil and shikakai powder does anyone know where i can get the shikakai oil? also i henna every wash so wen wud i herbal cleanse b4 or after my henna treatment? how does this sound *oil scalp/ scritching,  oil hair, herbal cleanse, henna, shampoo then d/c. *



WHEEEEW! You makin me tired just reading all them steps!  Why not try this:
*Day 1*
Oil/Scritch (leave overnight)

*Day 2*
Henna ( I do mine on dry, oiled hair) Can be done on damp hair!
Rinse
Herbal poo
DC

*OR*

If you wash 2x per wk, just do henna at one washing without herbal poo. Doing both treatments together might be 'strengthening' overkill!


----------



## disgtgyal (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL it is alot Hericane i was thinking the same thing when i was typing it like damn ima b doing my hair all night, i think i'll try ur suggestion


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 16, 2007)

Leslie_C said:


> Candy,
> that is exactly what I did today and it worked out wonderfully!
> 
> I prepood with alma oil and "scritched" my scalp with some shikakai powder for a few minutes. Then I rinsed that out with warm water and my hair felt really nice....I almost didnt want to use the rinse after that. I went ahead and used my shikakai rinse after that and let it sit while I shaved and cleaned the shower and myself lol.  Then I rinsed it until it started to soften a bit, then did an oil rinse with vatika oil...finished rinsing and then it still felt a little rough so I put a little white rain tropical coconut through it and rinsed it right back out. My hair felt like silk then!
> ...



I feel that way too!!

u go girl, get that hair to ya hips


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 16, 2007)

i been busy with my finals too

university work GALORE

thats why i havent been online

i see some of you guys use henna

i've always been scared to try that stuff

isnt it a tad bit too strengthening and hardening for y'all likings?


----------



## angellazette (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm really enjoying the shikakai/amla powder infused with Vatika Oil or just plain Coconut Oil.  I've been applying this to my scalp and hair for about two weeks and now I'm taking my twists out to do a henna.  My hair would usually be a bit dry right before I wash it but my hair is so moist and soft and I had no tangles from the twists.  They slipped right out.


----------



## Dogmd (Dec 16, 2007)

Yaahh!!  I had a great day...

here is what I did.

1) Pre-poo with shikakai oil for 6 hours with a plastic cap on head 
2) Rinsed very well with warm water
3) Mixed Shikakai powder/ Alma powder with water and poured over my head
4) let it sit on for 5-10 minutes or so
5) Rinsed super well
6) CW with moisturizing conditioner 
7) detangled and rinsed out conditioner
8) applied leave in and vatika oil
9) Bun

My hair has never ever never been this soft after rinsing out my conditioner.. My hair felt like pure silk...  I am absolutely amazed.  Especially when this morning before I put anything on my hair, my hair was dry and seemed crunchy.  I am very pleased with these indian products so far.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, I started my regimen today.  I was taken aback by how bittle my hair felt once I poured the powder rinse in my hair.  Now I know why Candy_C said not to manipulate the hair with the powders in it.  Once it was all rinsed off, my hair began to soften up.   After deep conditioning and air drying my hair feels stronger and softer.  I love this stuff.  This is definately a keeper.  I can't wait until co-wash day so I can do the powder rinse again!!!!!


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 16, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> i been busy with my finals too
> 
> university work GALORE
> 
> ...



Oh henna is an absolute dream conditioner There's nothing to fear of this hair friendly plant as long as you add oils and conditioners (I know you're good at that Candy girl!) and follow with a moisturizing (minus any hint of protein)DC treatment. Once you get over the hump of finding a good mixture (Sareca has a perfect one) the rest is cake and you end up with incredible strength and shine, and the bonus......rich color Love it!


----------



## Monigirl (Dec 16, 2007)

I would like to join. I will have to find the products this week and begin in January if that is ok. I learned allot from Candy C and here is what I am going to do. 

Bought 7 items: 
*

Hesh Shikakai powder
*
*Hesh Aritha powder*
*Hesh Amla powder*
*Hesh Brihma powder*
*Dabur Amla Lite Oil*
Le Kair Self Heating oil (want to try it out)
Coconut oil (want to try it out)
*Exactly what I have learned from Candy C and gonna do:* 

massaging my head (scritching) esp with my nails, with shikakhai oil
then message through hair and add amla oil to the hair ends and throughout. Allow to soak in for 30 min

30 mins later, rinse with warm-hot water for quite some time, until most of the oil has been distributed and released down the drain
then mix 2 teaspoon amla powder, 1 or 2 teaspoon shikakhai powder, 1 tablespoon coconut oil in a tub then add 1 cup boiling water to mix then add half cup cold water (amla- is moisture, shikakai-is strentgh)
get in the shower and pour this over head and let sit for *5 mins*
rinse and then condition, apply leave in and moisturiser and seal with oil
do every 4 days, and detangled only when saturated in amla oil
After 4 weeks, shampoo (On shampoo day use same _shikakhai and amla oil to message scalp, _rinsed out, shampoo, dust wet wet (if needed) and make powder mix, apply to hair and rinse again. Then deep condition and use some le kair self heating oil, rinse out. Apply leave in and moisturiser then seal with oil. 

So excited!!

Attached photo is current hair pic taken Jan 6th. *Hair lenght: Bangs 4 in., Top Of Head 4 in., Back of head 4 1/2 in. *


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 17, 2007)

I love these products! My hair seems to love em too!  I am like Candy C tho.. I am scared of the henna. I happen to love my hair color and am a bit scared of dark dark hair.  Is the henna like a rinse that washes out over time? Would a treatment once a month be sufficient?


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 17, 2007)

Candy_C said:


> i been busy with my finals too
> 
> university work GALORE
> 
> ...


 
Girl, I LOVE my henna!! It's the only thing that gives these fine hairs of mine some 'umph' and blinging shine. 

To get around/over the strengthening aspects, I only use it once a month. Since I've perfected my mix (1 part henna, 1 part water, 2 parts conditioner, touch of oil of the month, sometimes a lil honey), I've never had to deal with hard hair. I also DC after I henna, and I only do protien once a month as well - if henna is week one, protien is week 3 - as far away from my henna treatment as possible - weeks 2 & 4, it's all about the deep moisturizing DC's....


----------



## pistachio (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd like to do this too but it'd be along with my dominican conditioners and poos.  I just can't part with using a lathering poo, and condish.  But I will continue to use my homemade ayurvedic oils and rinses!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 18, 2007)

Monigirl said:


> I would like to join. I will have to find the products this week and begin in January if that is ok. I learned allot from Candy C and here is what I am going to do.
> 
> Go buy these 6 items:
> *
> ...




good luck girlie!!!

be sure to take a before n after pic 4 weeks before n after


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 18, 2007)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 18, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> Bump!!!!




blossssom ama smack ur bottom

and dont ask why lol


----------



## sweetpineapple (Dec 18, 2007)

im kinda interested in this to too. just have one question. what is a typical Indian hair care routine?

1) Pre-poo with shikakai/amla/coconut oil -which oil is better?
2a) Rinse with Shikakai/Alma/Reetha powder -which powder is better? or
2b) shampoo with herbal shampoo
3) rinse 
5) conditioner
6) rinse
7) apply leave in and oil
8) Braid or bun

are there any products or steps that im missing?


----------



## cicilypayne (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in you guys sorry I waited so long to post but I read very single entry. I purchased all my ingredients but the shikakai soap and powder I brought are expired. I did not know and I just did a big order with eastwestbazaar.com.  I use henna for the first time Sunday. I love it so much. Here is my new regimen:

Every Month
1.)Head Bath in Amla oil let sit overnight
    Henna Gloss 60 min. Followed by CON wash
    and Keracare Moisture Deep Conditioner 60 min.
    Rinse apply Infusium as leave in. Seal with Vatika

2.)2 times a week Pre-treat hair with Amla or Coconut Oil
    Use Amla and Shikakai Rinse on braided hair and A&S Paste on 
    Crown and Nape Area. Rinse and Conditioner Wash,( Cheapie Product) 
    Apply leave in (Infusium)Airdry or Use Hood

3.) Once a week apply Shikakai Oil to Scalp and use Brookstone Massager to work oil into scalp.(Braided so can not exactly strich).Deep Condition for 30 minutes no less.Use Coconut Oil or Vatika Oil to seal.

 Navaratna Oil, Jasmine Oil and castor oil may also be used as PrePoo on my Conditioner Wash days.

Always Use Infusium as Leave In. Seal ends with Avococo


----------



## aja1121 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in....I just received my Amla and Shikakai powders and oils in the mail today!!! I am ready.


----------



## angellazette (Dec 19, 2007)

I still apply the oil to my scalp and hair but then I noticed that when I go out into the cold air, my hair stiffens lol but as soon as I get in the office, it softens right up.


----------



## carletta (Dec 19, 2007)

ok , I'm smack in the middle of doing this and I can tell this does work !!! my new growth is comming in nicely  !!!!! THANKS CANDY !!!! and i'm only doing the oils , ( my powders will be in on friday ) CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THIS DOES !!


----------



## carletta (Dec 19, 2007)

By the way ANYONE DOING THIS WITH BRAIDS OR A WEAVE ??????????? I WANT TO TRY THIS WITH A WEAVE TIL SPRING 

I WANT TO KNOW HOW IS IT GOING


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 19, 2007)

carletta said:


> By the way ANYONE DOING THIS WITH BRAIDS OR A WEAVE ??????????? I WANT TO TRY THIS WITH A WEAVE TIL SPRING
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW HOW IS IT GOING




i think with braids it could work if you have a spray bottle to put your powder in

but rinsing will loosen your braids and they may slide out with oils!

stick to vitamins and visualization techniques when in braids!


----------



## nappity (Dec 19, 2007)

Did my third wash since starting this challenge. Modified shikakai oil was much better especially when I didn't coat my hair with it- mostly my scalp and then coated my ends with Amla Oil. left it on for 15 minutes with heat.  Scratched and then applied the tea/brew. Curls are poppin all over the place. I like it. I can surely so this till April  . Prolly even longer. As long as I can continue to deep condish.
Some *mixtress* on this board...
Please come up with a deep conditioner with ayurvedic elements that moisturize. But I'm not going to give up Giovanni Direct or NTM silk leave in.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 20, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Did my third wash since starting this challenge. Modified shikakai oil was much better especially when I didn't coat my hair with it- mostly my scalp and then coated my ends with Amla Oil. left it on for 15 minutes with heat.  Scratched and then applied the tea/brew. Curls are poppin all over the place. I like it. I can surely so this till April  . Prolly even longer. As long as I can continue to deep condish.
> Some *mixtress* on this board...
> Please come up with a deep conditioner with ayurvedic elements that moisturize. But I'm not going to give up Giovanni Direct or NTM silk leave in.



dont worry, i'm working on it


----------



## The Girl (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey I made my tea last weekend and used it.  The extra I put in the frig. How long can I keep it and what is the best way to reheat it for use?  Don't stone me if this was answered already.


----------



## shalom (Dec 20, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> Did my third wash since starting this challenge. Modified shikakai oil was much better especially when I didn't coat my hair with it- mostly my scalp and then coated my ends with Amla Oil. left it on for 15 minutes with heat. Scratched and then applied the tea/brew. Curls are poppin all over the place. I like it. I can surely so this till April . Prolly even longer. As long as I can continue to deep condish.
> *Some mixtress on this board...*
> *Please come up with a deep conditioner with ayurvedic elements that moisturize.* But I'm not going to give up Giovanni Direct or NTM silk leave in.


 
Here's a suggestion: I use Cholestrol "Tea Tree" conditioner (real cheap) I add half a teaspoon of amla powder, shikaki powder, amla oil. 2 tablespoon of henna I mix these into a paste and add to the conditioner. Addtionally, I make an herbal tea of rosemary, hibiscus, nettle, sage and something else sorry I can't remember, but I put the herbs in a 1/4 cup of water micorwave until hot then let it sit to cool.  Once cool I add it to the rest of the mixture then apply to my hair.  Yyou can either sit under the dryer for 20 min (I only sit under the dryer twice a month) cover your hair with a plastic bag and wear for about an hour or longer......your choice.


----------



## Zawaj (Dec 20, 2007)

Not really in on the challenge but I love my combo of washing my TWA with shampure then following up with this:


----------



## Puddles (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm in. I've been doing this for a month now and I didn't know it had a name. 

I'm going to add the Shikakai oil and powder. I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 20, 2007)

angellazette said:


> I still apply the oil to my scalp and hair but then I noticed that when I go out into the cold air, my hair stiffens lol but as soon as I get in the office, it softens right up.


 
It's b/c of the coconut oil.  When it's cold it turns solid and when it's warm/hot it turns to liquid.


----------



## nappity (Dec 20, 2007)

shalom said:


> Here's a suggestion: I use Cholestrol "Tea Tree" conditioner (real cheap) I add half a teaspoon of amla powder, shikaki powder, amla oil. 2 tablespoon of henna I mix these into a paste and add to the conditioner. Addtionally, I make an herbal tea of rosemary, hibiscus, nettle, sage and something else sorry I can't remember, but I put the herbs in a 1/4 cup of water micorwave until hot then let it sit to cool.  Once cool I add it to the rest of the mixture then apply to my hair.  Yyou can either sit under the dryer for 20 min (I only sit under the dryer twice a month) cover your hair with a plastic bag and wear for about an hour or longer......your choice.




Thanks you're great.
And CandyC im waiting for that deep conditioner (smile)


----------



## LaShanne (Dec 20, 2007)

ok, it's been 24 days since I joined this challenge and began Candy's reggie.  I also use RTweety's reggie. I dont know how many inches I've grown so far but my hair has NEVER grown this much this fast EVER!  Thank you so much Candy!  I will forever stalk your threads/fotki seeking out valuable hair information.  

I do have a question...my hair feels so much stronger since using the powders and oils.  Now, I'm kinda scared to do a henna treatment because, although I love the color I get, I dont want to overload on protein and have breakage issues.  Anyone henna'd since starting the challenge with no problems? I'm due for a treatment.  Thanks!


----------



## nappity (Dec 21, 2007)

shalom said:


> Here's a suggestion: I use Cholestrol "Tea Tree" conditioner (real cheap) I add half a teaspoon of amla powder, shikaki powder, amla oil. 2 tablespoon of henna I mix these into a paste and add to the conditioner. Addtionally, I make an herbal tea of rosemary, hibiscus, nettle, sage and something else sorry I can't remember, but I put the herbs in a 1/4 cup of water micorwave until hot then let it sit to cool.  Once cool I add it to the rest of the mixture then apply to my hair.  Yyou can either sit under the dryer for 20 min (I only sit under the dryer twice a month) cover your hair with a plastic bag and wear for about an hour or longer......your choice.




Thanks alot Shalom. I will try this after the holidays. Ive been an online spending fool. That Tea tree conditioner is probably one of the few I don't have. 
Happy Hairy Holidays to All!


----------



## angellazette (Dec 21, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> It's b/c of the coconut oil.  When it's cold it turns solid and when it's warm/hot it turns to liquid.



Yeah I've heard that before but it didn't start happening until now and I've been using coconut oil forever!


----------



## Jakibro (Dec 21, 2007)

I hope it isn't too late to join the challenge! I'm new, was always lurking b 4, bought my products last week and even got my neice to join the board.We both happen to be PJ's, I just sent her some for Christmas! We are both also doing the AA challenge.I'm transitioning, which is very difficult,lord we become slaves to the relaxer!  But I do know that if i leave the chemicals alone my hair will grow healthy, just like it did before i thought i could play beautician! lol...I'm happy to be here amongst all of you knowledgeable women who have given me so many great suggestions and product information.Here is something i found tonight and thought i would pass it on  Henna for Hair downloadable book about Henna!~..God bless,Jakibro


----------



## The Girl (Dec 22, 2007)

JustMeSteph said:


> Hey I made my tea last weekend and used it.  The extra I put in the frig. How long can I keep it and what is the best way to reheat it for use?  Don't stone me if this was answered already.



just in case anybody knows....


----------



## nappity (Dec 22, 2007)

JustMeSteph said:


> just in case anybody knows....



 The tea can keep for 4 days without a preservative. Sareca- the mixing wonder! bought some preservative from FNWL that has rosemary essence in it. Rosemary Essential Oil and Vitamin E are also natural preservatives- but I find that I use the hair tea up cause I wash every 3-5 days. You can go to  www.fromnaturewithlove.com and search for preservatives. I'm sure you'll find it there. As a matter of fact she typed it into this thread- so you can search her postings and find it quicker.


----------



## The Girl (Dec 22, 2007)

nappity4b said:


> The tea can keep for 4 days without a preservative. Sareca- the mixing wonder! bought some preservative from FNWL that has rosemary essence in it. Rosemary Essential Oil and Vitamin E are also natural preservatives- but I find that I use the hair tea up cause I wash every 3-5 days. You can go to  www.fromnaturewithlove.com and search for preservatives. I'm sure you'll find it there. As a matter of fact she typed it into this thread- so you can search her postings and find it quicker.



lol woops.  I should have been a little more patient.  I rinsed already.  Hopefully I dont experience any ill effects from this it was 7 days old kept in the refrigerator.


----------



## tottzu (Dec 22, 2007)

JustMeSteph said:


> lol woops. I should have been a little more patient. I rinsed already. Hopefully I dont experience any ill effects from this it was 7 days old kept in the refrigerator.


 
You would have noticed a change in smell if it was spoiled. I ususally do not keep my teas longer than 3-4 days. Although I have on occassions made to large of a batch and had some left for up 7-8 days. (I am not suggesting that you do this) Sometimes it has gone bad and other times it hasn't. 

Now, if I make a large batch I'll freeze them in 16-24oz bottles and defrost a bottle or 2 as I need it.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 22, 2007)

For the following, n.a. = non ayurvedic

Currently for my hair routine, I'm doing a prepoo w/amla oil, scritching w/shikakai oil & then the amla/shikakai/aritha rinse on Tuesdays. On Friday nights, I do an overnight prepoo with a concoction of: aloe vera gel(n.a.), cocasta oil (until it runs out), castor oil(n.a.), basil EO(n.a.), thyme EO(n.a.) & peppermint EO(n.a.) & amla oil. The main ingredient of this mix is the amla. The next day I scritch with the shikakai, wash w/a shikakai shampoo bar & then do the amla/aritha rinse. When I get out I do a Giovanni leave-in(n.a.) & a rollerset. Tonight I sprayed a little heat protectant(n.a.) on my hair after I had the rollers in & will probably spray a little bit more before I flat iron in the morning. On Tuesdays after I do my routine I normally just do some plaits or twists & wear it out the next day- I also have a frizz serum(n.a.) that I'll be using on Tuesdays. I will oil daily w/Vatika. Oh & I also use a MN mix(n.a.) & Surge(n.a.). LOL - having said all of that, can I please join this challenge?


----------



## The Girl (Dec 22, 2007)

tottzu said:


> You would have noticed a change in smell if it was spoiled. I ususally do not keep my teas longer than 3-4 days. Although I have on occassions made to large of a batch and had some left for up 7-8 days. (I am not suggesting that you do this) Sometimes it has gone bad and other times it hasn't.
> 
> Now, if I make a large batch I'll *freeze them* in 16-24oz bottles and defrost a bottle or 2 as I need it.



never thought of that...ty


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 23, 2007)

LaShanne said:


> ok, it's been 24 days since I joined this challenge and began Candy's reggie.  I also use RTweety's reggie. I dont know how many inches I've grown *so far but my hair has NEVER grown this much this fast EVER!  *Thank you so much Candy!  I will forever stalk your threads/fotki seeking out valuable hair information.
> 
> I do have a question...my hair feels so much stronger since using the powders and oils.  Now, I'm kinda scared to do a henna treatment because, although I love the color I get, I dont want to overload on protein and have breakage issues.  Anyone henna'd since starting the challenge with no problems? I'm due for a treatment.  Thanks!



woooo thats great!!


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 23, 2007)

have yo uguys taken photos of your hair at the beginning of this challenege?


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got a new digital camera for Christmas! I will be taking pictures now to track my progress!! I have already seen progress already! My hair is not as dry as it was normally, it is much shinier and feels healthier also! Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Afrolinda (Dec 26, 2007)

carletta said:


> By the way ANYONE DOING THIS WITH BRAIDS OR A WEAVE ??????????? I WANT TO TRY THIS WITH A WEAVE TIL SPRING
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW HOW IS IT GOING


 
I'm doing this with braids, I just started. I will let you know in april.


----------



## DivaRox (Dec 26, 2007)

Doin' da


----------



## growinstrong (Dec 27, 2007)

anyone try the ayur shampoo with shikakai, amla and aritha?  How'd it work out?


----------



## noegirl05 (Dec 31, 2007)

I plan to start on Friday! I am going to get my items on wednesday... I am soo excited!

Please tell me shoudl I plan to get anything else beside these things?

Shikakai oil 
Hesh Shikakai Powder 
Dabur Amla Oil 
Hesh Amla Powder 
Coconut oil


----------



## DivaRox (Dec 31, 2007)

growinstrong said:


> anyone try the ayur shampoo with shikakai, amla and aritha? How'd it work out?


 
It works fine. It's super thick and you only need a tiny bit. I had a mishap with a shikakai bar(before I realized it's for my scalp, not to be rubbed on my hair 10 times for a headfull of lather) so I re washed with that and it felt much better. Not as good as CON, but good.

Quick update: My hair is noticeably thicker, but I don't think I had more than usual growth, which may be because I'm now 10 weeks post. So it's been ayurvedic one month and counting. I will not be reusing any powders(amla or ritha). I'm sticking to coconut overnight pre poos, ayurvedic oil massages and poos along with bhringraj supps.


----------



## growingbrown (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to join this challenge as well. When I receive my products, I will start. My starting pic is in my avatar.


----------



## BK Bombshell (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in!  I did my first oil rinse yesterday and made the shikakai oil for my scritching time tonight.


----------



## missty1029 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did an oil rinse with Amla and I did not like it. Felt like my hair was hard after. Going to just use it as a pre poo and I have some mixed with my VO5 conditioner to put on my ends. Been using neelibhringraj (sp?) on my scalp trying every other day. And coconut oil every other day. Not sure I am ready to wash my hair with a paste.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 2, 2008)

missty1029 said:


> I did an oil rinse with Amla and I did not like it. Felt like my hair was hard after. Going to just use it as a pre poo and I have some mixed with my VO5 conditioner to put on my ends. Been using neelibhringraj (sp?) on my scalp trying every other day. And coconut oil every other day. Not sure I am ready to wash my hair with a paste.



Hey missty!  Where did you find the neelibhringraj oil? I've not been able to find it ort the kesini oil. Both of these oils have indigo in them and I would very much like to use them to keep my hair black-black!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 2, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> have yo uguys taken photos of your hair at the beginning of this challenege?


 
I did - the last pic in my siggy. I have to get on my head at night though - it's too easy to just ignore my hair til it needs to be redone...


----------



## noegirl05 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought my products and I am gonna experiment a little tonight with a amla oil prepoo and a shikakai/alma rinse I let you all know!


----------



## pisceschica (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are you all buying this stuff? erplexed

And what ecactly are you all buying (specific products)?

If its not too much to ask for those of you that are experienced in this could you post a pic and name of the product so that I can use a search engine there are no indian stores in my area. 



Someone gave a link to this site:
http://www.dabur.com/EN/home/home.asp

but I don't see anything about purcashing it or a list of stores they sell their stuf in?

this one looks really interesting. . 

http://www.dabur.com/EN/products/Personal_Care/Hair_Care/vatika/Rootstrengtheningshampoo/default.asp


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey HERicane!

I don't see my name in the sign-up list...add me, add me!  

You know I'm in!


----------



## angellazette (Jan 3, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> have yo uguys taken photos of your hair at the beginning of this challenege?



I'm going to use the photo in my siggy as my starting point because I got a trim and layers put in at that time.


----------



## tsturnbu (Jan 3, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## Jazzy413 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to join as well!


----------



## drasgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm in too.


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> have yo uguys taken photos of your hair at the beginning of this challenege?



yeah, in my fotki.  Initially, I noticed results right away.  Now it appears my growth spurt is back to normal.  I'm 7 wks post relaxer.  I cant wait to see my hair progress after my next relaxer.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you guys think it's necessary to use all methods (i.e. tea rinse, shikakai wash, ayurvedic oil prepoo, scalp massage, etc.), or a combination of methods, to see results?  Or is it just simply getting the powders on your scalp and in your hair however you see fit, whether it be one method or all of the above?

ETA, I only prepoo and apply the oil to my hair and scalp on days.  I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## nappity (Jan 5, 2008)

angellazette said:


> Do you guys think it's necessary to use all methods (i.e. tea rinse, shikakai wash, ayurvedic oil prepoo, scalp massage, etc.), or a combination of methods, to see results?  Or is it just simply getting the powders on your scalp and in your hair however you see fit, whether it be one method or all of the above?



 I dont think its necessary to use all the methods, But Ayurveda is a system of things to bring whole balance. So for me,Ill try the system and see what I get when I use it in the gestalt. If it doesnt enhance my tresses, Ill go bback to what I was doing- no harm no foul.
My hair- DOES feel stronger with the shikakai/amla/brahmi/aritha brew. I'm still not sure that my hair likes oils- so at least I'll keep the brew.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, ladies! I been MIA! How's everyone doing? I've added all the latest request, I think! If I missed your name, please pm and I'll add you right away! 

I'm still looooving my homemade herbal poo. I have maybe 5 hairs in the drain on wash day. Its SUPER SHINY AND SOFT! Just got my mahabhringraj oil this week and have been applying to my scalp nightly. I'll be posting my post-relaxer starting pic shortly. Then another at 60 days (2/20/08). My ayurveda regimen is being used in conjunction with a modified Cathy Howse.


----------



## noegirl05 (Jan 5, 2008)

I did a litte routine last night... used these for the first time...

Here what I did:

Pre-poo'd with coconut oil and amla oil. Let sire for 2 hours
rinsed well
poured the mixture of shikakai and amla ...let sit for 30 minutes did manipulate
rinse well
Washed with shikakai bar(got a little lather in)
rinsed
deep conditioned with silicon mix(sorry ladies I just can't give this good ness up lol) let sit fro 45 minutes
rinse and roller set!

My hair was SUPER shiny and I lost about 10 hairs total start to finish!


----------



## ttlayli (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a quick question ladies...do u apply the Vatika or Coconut oil alone sometimes?? I oiled my scalp for a bit and  right after I applied Vatika oil! I forgot to put on a moisturizer first! I know that's an oil for sealing and now I'm scared that I had "sealed" my hair and now I won't be able to moisturize at all! I planned on washing my hair next week, but maybe I should do it sooner?? erplexed


----------



## nappity (Jan 5, 2008)

ttlayli said:


> Just a quick question ladies...do u apply the Vatika or Coconut oil alone sometimes?? I oiled my scalp for a bit and  right after I applied Vatika oil! I forgot to put on a moisturizer first! I know that's an oil for sealing and now I'm scared that I had "sealed" my hair and now I won't be able to moisturize at all! I planned on washing my hair next week, but maybe I should do it sooner?? erplexed



Coconut oil all by itself has an incredible amount of benefits. I wouldn't worry Vatika's first ingredient is coconut. 
If you just applied it to your scalp- go ahead and put the moisturizer on your hair. I mix the two cause my hair doesn't like straight oils.


----------



## carameldiva (Jan 5, 2008)

I did a henna treatment last night. This afternoon, I rinsed it out in the shower, shampooed with Dr. Bronner's Eucalyptus Castile Soap, conditioned with Equate's version of Pantene Moisture Renewal Conditioner, then deep conditioned with hi-pro protein pak, glycerin, liquid aloe vera, cholesterol and fo-ti and tulsi powders. I sat under the dryer for an hour. rinsed and then applied my herbal tea. Great results. Soft, strong, hair.


----------



## ttlayli (Jan 5, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Coconut oil all by itself has an incredible amount of benefits. I wouldn't worry Vatika's first ingredient is coconut.
> If you just applied it to your scalp- go ahead and put the moisturizer on your hair. I mix the two cause my hair doesn't like straight oils.



No I meant that I oiled my scalp with EO THEN applied Vatika to the length of my hair...I dunno if my hair likes straight oils or not...I hope so!  BTW I love your hair....Man I wish I had your thickness!


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 5, 2008)

ttlayli said:


> No I meant that I oiled my scalp with EO THEN applied Vatika to the length of my hair...I dunno if my hair likes straight oils or not...I hope so!  BTW I love your hair....Man I wish I had your thickness!



I oil & baggy my ends nightly with ONLY a blend of EVOO & Castor and they are ALWAYS smooth and silky in the AM!  It will absorb fine, then just continue with you daily moisture routine.


----------



## ttlayli (Jan 5, 2008)

HERicane10 said:


> I oil & baggy my ends nightly with ONLY a blend of EVOO & Castor and they are ALWAYS smooth and silky in the AM!  It will absorb fine, then just continue with you daily moisture routine.



Oh okay great!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Please add me to this challenge, my daughter and I are officially all Ayurvedic.  Today is the first day, I'm shampooing with Shikakai and I didn't think I could start today because I've been to two Indian stores 5 times since Thursday, .  I think the cashier at Fashion is officially sick of seeing me , but I couldn't find the Amla powder.  

So for now I'm using Shikakai and Aritha powders as a tea rinse.  Then the Shikakai soap for a little lather, ORS Olive oil Replenishing conditioner with coconut oil as a deep conditioner.  I'll let you all know the outcomes but I love an all natural regimen.  I try to do it with commercial, chemical products anyway.  Should be pretty good!


----------



## nappity (Jan 5, 2008)

ttlayli said:


> No I meant that I oiled my scalp with EO THEN applied Vatika to the length of my hair...I dunno if my hair likes straight oils or not...I hope so!  BTW I love your hair....Man I wish I had your thickness!


Be careful what you wish for you'll go around looking like a lion!!! LOL


----------



## mytia (Jan 6, 2008)

I know I'm late but I would like to join this challenge. I've been doing ayurvedic hair care for a couple of months and it's been very beneficial. So please count me in. I'm doing the prepoo Shikakai scalp message and amla oil then the Shikakai and Amla rinse, deep conditioning, moisturizing and sealing with coconut and castor oil.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 6, 2008)

WELCOME! I've added our 3 'newest' converts!  HHG!


----------



## gradygirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Count me in too please.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 6, 2008)

I just took a starting picture - now I think I'm ready to get serious. 

I'm thinking about massaging my hair with Amla oil every other day, applying it to my hairline daily, and wash/rinsing with an strained Amla/Shikakai/Fo-Ti powder tea (the Fo-ti powder I got feom carameldiva and never used) once a week? If my hair holds up, I'll be dropping my co-washing rate down to every other week......so I'm thinking about doing the tea on Wednesdays, and the co-wash on Saturdays.... 

Does that sound about right?


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 7, 2008)

Still doing great.  My new growth has never ever been this soft 12 post relaxer.  I just cannot stop touching it.  It is sick!  I will get my phyto relaxer this week.  So i will post some pix hopefully.  My hair is super thick and has definately grown alot.  Still keeping it simple.  

Today I just used shikakai oil as a pre-poo and then did my regular wash with CON green bottle and deep conditioned with ORS pak.  I may stretch another week if this keeps up.  I am very glad these products are working for me.


----------



## nybeat26 (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't sign up for the challenge but I have been using the Indian products for about 3 weeks and I have notice a little growth and thickness.


----------



## kimistry (Jan 8, 2008)

I hope it's not too late to join this challenge.  I love Candy C's progress from her Ayurvedic techniques (and overall).  I'm a BELIEVER!  

I've purchased some items:  shikakai powder, amla powder, amla oil, vatika oil, coconut oil and henna...I'm waiting for shikakai oil to be delivered to one of the local Indian stores.  I will be following Candy's routine (esp. scritching!!!).  I haven't taken any pics in a looooong time so will be taking a starting pic tonight and posting it as my avatar.

Sounds like it's been working well for many of you.  I'm looking forward to healthier, stronger & longer hair!


----------



## angellazette (Jan 8, 2008)

Hair's still feeling like butter.  I usually add cream to each twist as I do them, didn't have to do it this time, just applied some cream all over, oiled and started twisting.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 8, 2008)

LaShanne said:


> well, I just ordered all of my powders/oils and I'll be starting *RT's Gro-Aut regimen* as well. So, as soon as I get everything, I'll start my very first hair challenge. I'm so excited!


 

Can someone please post the regiman high lighted above.  I keep seeing references to the regiman.  But I don't see the regiman


----------



## Monigirl (Jan 9, 2008)

Candy_C said:


> good luck girlie!!!
> 
> be sure to take a before n after pic 4 weeks before n after


 
 So happy right now. I just got my oil and powders from Amazon. And thank God none of them are expired or near expiration. Did my first rinse tonight and loved it!!!! It was the (2 Tbspn Amla, 1 Tbspn Aritha, 1 Tbspn Brihma, 1 Tbspn coconut oil mix) that you posted posted on another thread. 
I will post a 4 week comparison pic (6 Feb 08) Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 9, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 9, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Can someone please post the regiman high lighted above.  I keep seeing references to the regiman.  But I don't see the regiman



This is the regimen, as posted on her site:

1.  Wash hair twice a week (a minimum of 1x per week), 1st using our GRO-AUT 
      Herbal Shampoo. Rinse thoroughly. 

2.  Then wash hair with our Jojoba Shampoo with essential rosemary oil. Rinse 
     thoroughly.

3.   After rinsing out shampoo, oil hair & scalp with bhringraj hair oil, mahabhringraj 
     oil, and GRO-AUT oil. 

4.  Then, oil hair, not scalp, with coconut oil. 

5.  Afterwards, apply our Jojoba Conditioner with Chamomile and Tea tree oil. Do 
    not rinse.  You may rinse if desired but leave on for at least five minutes before 
    rinsing.

6.  Gently comb through hair to distribute conditioner and oils from roots to ends. 

7.  Style as usual.



                                Additional Hair Growth Regime Secrets



Multivitamin with iron daily.

Cover hair when sleeping with a bonnet or scarf.

Trim hair (no more than ¼”) at least every six weeks.

Bhringraj Herbal Supplements. 

Oil hair as needed (minimum twice weekly) when hair and scalp appears dry. 

May use oils daily.


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay I give up.  I just purchased my *Shikakai and Amla Brahmi Oil *from Amazon.  I'm too weak I swear.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 9, 2008)

MsCounsel said:


> Okay I give up.  I just purchased my *Shikakai and Amla Brahmi Oil *from Amazon.  I'm too weak I swear.



 Well, no use beating yourself up over a GOOD thing!   WELCOME 2 THE WORLD OF AYURVEDA!


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 9, 2008)

HERicane10 said:


> Well, no use beating yourself up over a GOOD thing!   WELCOME 2 THE WORLD OF AYURVEDA!


 
I know.  I'm on my way to   Mid-back  and I want it now!!!!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 9, 2008)

HERicane10 said:


> This is the regimen, as posted on her site:
> 
> 1. Wash hair twice a week (a minimum of 1x per week), 1st using our GRO-AUT
> Herbal Shampoo. Rinse thoroughly.
> ...


 

Thank you!! THis sounds great for a TWA. One more Question.  What is the link to the site.

Yall don't care about us PJ's. You know I just recovered. I was doing real good too.


----------



## ReddTweetyB (Jan 9, 2008)

The link to the site is: www.myfasthairgrowth.com. I recently posted a before and after one month customer photo. It is viewable at: http://www.myfasthairgrowth.com/pages.php/page/testimonials. I'm glad that I am finally getting other photos available besides my own as everyone seems to think that my hair is a weave. Is it really that beautiful?? In other words, they are calling me a flat out liar as far as the hair growth I have received and am still receiving from my products. Like I would really add in an inch or two of weave every month just to post a hair growth progress photo. That's ridiculous. I'm quite sure the guy in the photo on the testimonials page is not wearing a weave. At least I hope not.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 9, 2008)

Any natural 4bs out there?  Do you have a great regiman that you would reccomend?

TIA  Zeal


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay - so I did my first hair 'wash' today while in twists - 1 tblsp amla, 1 tsp fo-ti powder (a powder I've had for a while, Chinese I believe, good for hair) and 2 tblsp shikakai. I mixed it into a thinnish paste with hot water and honey, then got my twists wet, and put it in. 

I left it in for about an hour, then rinsed out - very well! I don't think there is any way to sift these perfectly - the grains are SO small. I rinsed for about 20 minutes. 

My hair looks LOVELY - it looks smooth and shiny and darker. It feels a TINY bit dry/stripped - but I'll see how it feels tomorrow. If it's still dry, I'll drop the shikakai down to a tablespoon. 

The really interesting part is how my scalp is TINGLING - it feels York peppermint patty fresh! So fresh and so clean clean, I'm telling you.... and how ya'll henna sisters fail to mention that the amla/shikaika mixture is SO much prettier than henna? Looks like chocolate pudding, rather than what's left in a diaper... 

So far, I'm happy. 

Oh, also - a tip for other folx using the coconut oil based oils - I melt it all down, and pour it into a widemouthed tub (I have a couple in the house left over from other stuff, but you can get something close at the dollar store) so that when it hardens back up, I can just scrape a lil off the top with my finger and apply to my scalp as I'm massaging. 
Even though the amla oil doesn't solidify - I'm going to do the same.... I think that also minimizes your use of it....


----------



## carameldiva (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad that you had good results, sis. I really need to do something to my hair today. Maybe i will make a paste instead of using the herbal tea rinse.




nappywomyn said:


> Okay - so I did my first hair 'wash' today while in twists - 1 tblsp amla, 1 tsp fo-ti powder (a powder I've had for a while, Chinese I believe, good for hair) and 2 tblsp shikakai. I mixed it into a thinnish paste with hot water and honey, then got my twists wet, and put it in.
> 
> I left it in for about an hour, then rinsed out - very well! I don't think there is any way to sift these perfectly - the grains are SO small. I rinsed for about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## shocol (Jan 10, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Okay - so I did my first hair 'wash' today while in twists - 1 tblsp amla, 1 tsp fo-ti powder (a powder I've had for a while, Chinese I believe, good for hair) and 2 tblsp shikakai. I mixed it into a thinnish paste with hot water and honey, then got my twists wet, and put it in.
> 
> I left it in for about an hour, then rinsed out - very well! I don't think there is any way to sift these perfectly - the grains are SO small. I rinsed for about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



I know... I thought mine looked like brownie mix. Yummy.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey you all. I purchased some things today as a little starter kit for myself. 









There was a fine but chubby Indian man in the store with Hazel eyes. He was smaller than Anthony Anderson. I was leaving the store and had to walk by him. "He was like How you doing?" No acccent. Why did he have a cab parked in front of the store. I was crossing a hard to cross street. He says you want a cab? I'll take you across the street. Then I started laughing. and said by the time I get across the street, you'll just be making a U-turn.

I washed my hair with the Shikakai Bar and Shikakai & Alama Shampoo.  My hair has not squeeked in a longrime.  (Is that good or bad?) I then oil my hair aind scalp with Vatika.

The I took SAFI a blood purifier.


----------



## DivaRox (Jan 10, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Hey you all. I purchased some things today as a little starter kit for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Cute story! I like your little starter kit. I think that's what's missing. Some body should come up with a nice little starter kit for going AAA(with unexpired products of course) I don't know about the squeaking being good or bad. When I wash with shikakai I honestly do not like how my hair feels. I always have to follow up with a commercial poo( I have the one you have among others) and then dc. I may need to pre poo more


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jan 10, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Any natural 4bs out there?  Do you have a great regiman that you would reccomend?
> 
> TIA  Zeal



Yes....... I am all ears..............


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 10, 2008)

noegirl05 said:


> I did a litte routine last night... used these for the first time...
> 
> Here what I did:
> 
> ...


 
You spent 3 hours and 15 mins on your hair


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 11, 2008)

ReddTweetyB said:


> The link to the site is: www.myfasthairgrowth.com. I recently posted a before and after one month customer photo. It is viewable at: http://www.myfasthairgrowth.com/pages.php/page/testimonials. I'm glad that I am finally getting other photos available besides my own as everyone seems to think that my hair is a weave. Is it really that beautiful?? In other words, they are calling me a flat out liar as far as the hair growth I have received and am still receiving from my products. Like I would really add in an inch or two of weave every month just to post a hair growth progress photo. That's ridiculous. I'm quite sure the guy in the photo on the testimonials page is not wearing a weave. At least I hope not.



Well, THANKS ALOT RT for chiming in with that info! Your hair looks awesome! I know you're trying to make me cave in & buy that GRO-AUT oil..........I think your Jedi is working ....'the force is strong with you!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2008)

DivaRox said:


> Cute story! I like your little starter kit. I think that's what's missing. Some body should come up with a nice little starter kit for going AAA(with unexpired products of course)* I don't know about the squeaking being good or bad*. *When I wash with shikakai I honestly do not like how my hair feels*. I always have to follow up with a commercial poo( I have the one you have among others) and then dc. I may need to pre poo more


 
Thank you! I want to know if hair squeaking is good or bad also.


How often should I use these products ladys. My concern is root strength and stimulation right now.


Could someone comprise a glossary of what each item is used for and it's properties?


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 12, 2008)

I finallt found an indian store near my home through a friend who scoped it out,So i wont have to order any more stuff off the internet! He told me he could get whatever i wanted.The man is old as dirt and has the most beautiful skin, I said what is teh secret? He said talking to nice people like you in his heavy accent! LMAO,Well that didn't tell me anything! LOL....ANyway,its a nice little store and they do food also,he said all vegetarian you know, i sai d I know and i'll be back! lol...I see some growth, the amla,shikakai and reetha does look like brownie mix! I dont strain,maybe i should because all those little granueles in my shower is driving me nuts...I also found an indian site onjline looks like our site, same set up and they have some good info about haircare,they talk a lot about mustard oil,almond oil,they talk about diet,etc.I'll post it if it's ok,somebody let me know! lol


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jakibro said:


> I finallt found an indian store near my home through a friend who scoped it out,So i wont have to order any more stuff off the internet! He told me he could get whatever i wanted.The man is old as dirt and has the most beautiful skin, I said what is teh secret? He said talking to nice people like you in his heavy accent! LMAO,Well that didn't tell me anything! LOL....ANyway,its a nice little store and they do food also,he said all vegetarian you know, i sai d I know and i'll be back! lol...I see some growth, the amla,shikakai and reetha does look like brownie mix! I dont strain,maybe i should because all those little granueles in my shower is driving me nuts...I also found an indian site onjline looks like our site, same set up and they have some good info about haircare,they talk a lot about mustard oil,almond oil,they talk about diet,etc.*I'll post it if it's ok,somebody let me know!* lol



Bring on that link, Jakibro!


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 12, 2008)

Hair Care & Hair Styles - IndusLadies

Hair Care Home Remedies

Ayurvedic Hair Care,Natural Hair Care,Herbal Hair Care,Hair Care Tips,Hair Care Remedies,Natural Hair Care Products

Panjokutch.org the live voice of Kutchi Society


PureCalma Indian Head Massage


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 12, 2008)

*NeeliBringadhi* oil available in the shops are supposed to be rich in herbs. You can buy from the stores and mix it up with coconut oil and use it for regular massages & application on your hair. 

The more we live close to nature , the faster the results , but do not expect results overnight. Nature takes its own course of time to work on your body. However , there are no side effects as you know. 


Found this little tidbit of info as well,I saw this in the store and was going to buy it.That is on my list!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 12, 2008)

Jakibro said:


> Hair Care & Hair Styles - IndusLadies
> 
> Hair Care Home Remedies
> 
> ...


 

Thanks.

I am going to check these out


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 12, 2008)

You're welcome, Lots of good info in those threads, they're trying to grow their hair as well,lol, they give recipes and tips...interesting.....take your time and go through the threads,you never know what info you might find!


----------



## tricie (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, ladies, 

I tried one of "our methods" last night and I must report that it is the bomb!!  

I applied Shikaikai herbal oil on my scalp and scritched.  The next morning I applied Amla oil to my hair and let it sit for a long while (actually a couple of hours; I had things to do).  

I rinsed that out and poured the *Shikaikai/Amla/Aritha mix *_(1 tsp of shikaikai and aritha powder and two tsps of amla powder with 3 cups of water; two cups cold water and one cup warm water; this sat for about 20 minutes before I used it)_ over my head and put on a plastic cap for about 20 minutes. 

I rinsed it out well; there were literally like three of four hairs in the drain.  When I use regular shampoo, there were *always* way more.  Anyway, I noticed how soft my hair was and there was no real detangling necessary.  My fingers glided through my hair!  After I dc'd and rinsed, I roller set my hair and the hair lost during detangling was again _minimal_. 

I may not ever use real shampoo again!  

Just wanted to share; this Ayruvedic thing is here to stay for me!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 13, 2008)

If I asked already, please forgive me. If it has been posted, please direct me to it.

Can someone please post a listof the products and what they do.

TIA

Zeal

UPDATE:


Just found a site.


http://www.ayurvedic-medicines.com/


----------



## Jakibro (Jan 15, 2008)

Ask Bambi On Diet & Health - IndusLadies

To overcome Grey Hair and baldness in men - IndusLadies

Ayurvedic Home Remedies

Buy Neelibringadi Coconut Oil & Raja Neelibringadhi Thailam from mall.coimbatore.com Worldwide Shipping


Buy Neelibringadhi Thailam Herbal Hair oil Neelibringadi Beauty Health Products online India. Worldwide shipping, EmporiumOnn...

Untitled Document


india ayurvedic herbal medicine exporters, suppliers

Aditi K


Does your hair fall a lot? - Page 2 - MalluPride[Pride of Every Mallu]


----------



## Zeal (Jan 16, 2008)

*The AAA 'Experiment'..So what oil should I get????*

What oil should I get?  Bhringraj, Mahabhringraj, or shakaika ?

I NEED HELP !!!!!!!

I am leaning towards BRRINGRAJ


----------



## growingbrown (Jan 18, 2008)

tricie said:


> Hey, ladies,
> 
> I tried one of "our methods" last night and I must report that it is the bomb!!
> 
> ...


 
I tried Ayurveda method last night. (Similar to Candy C method) I pre treat my hair overnight with amla oil. The next day I srcitched my hair with shikakai oil for 5-10 minutes and oiled the ends with skikakai and amla oil and vatika oil. When it came time to wash, I used Candy C SkikAmla mix along with 1 tsp of Brahmi powder. I followed her directions for rinsing with the powders. I then deep conditioned with heat. I used Candy C cream and oil moisturizer and my hair is like  WOW! I LOVE this stuff! I will stick to it and see how it goes.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jan 18, 2008)

HERicane10 said:


> Thanks for the pics! Your hair ROCKS!



Thank You! Just saw this message! bonjour


----------



## tricie (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad you loved it too, growingbrown!  



growingbrown said:


> I tried Ayurveda method last night. (Similar to Candy C method) I pre treat my hair overnight with amla oil. The next day I srcitched my hair with shikakai oil for 5-10 minutes and oiled the ends with skikakai and amla oil and vatika oil. When it came time to wash, I used Candy C SkikAmla mix along with 1 tsp of Brahmi powder. I followed her directions for rinsing with the powders. I then deep conditioned with heat. I used Candy C cream and oil moisturizer and my hair is like  WOW! I LOVE this stuff! I will stick to it and see how it goes.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 19, 2008)

HAIR SALONS  http://www.garamchai.com/beautyOtherStates.htm


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Alright...I am still going strong...  my regimen has been pretty solid.  my hair has responded favorably and I am still in love with all of the ayurvedic powders, oils and soaps.  Today was 7 days post relaxer and I did the same pre-poo with shikakai oil and amla oil  then rinsed with the pwder rinse ( shikakai and amla powder) then rinsed and followed with my regular routine of shampoo (CON) ,  Deep conditon with humecto and some dominican conditioners mixture then air dried with saler 21 and serum..  Fabulous soft and silky hair.


----------



## DivaRox (Jan 27, 2008)

Bump for the AAA experimenters Two months in, two months left to go


----------



## nappity (Jan 27, 2008)

Still doing it - still loving it. I cant tell about growth but hair from root to tip is "strong like bull"


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm still loving it.


----------



## LaShanne (Jan 28, 2008)

...still using it....still lovin' it!!!


----------



## DivaRox (Jan 28, 2008)

nappity4b said:


> Still doing it - still loving it. I cant tell about growth but hair from root to tip is "*strong like bull*"


 
Good to hear  I've had a couple of ups and downs with this stuff but I'm hanging in there too


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 28, 2008)

Still using it, still loving it! I've got a pretty simple reggie down - 1x week wash with shikaika, amla and fo-ti powder, scalp massage with Amla 2x a week, daily applications of Amla oil to my hairline, and henna every 6 weeks. 

If I could just find something to sub for my wonderful conditioner (I have GOT to try the caramel treatment! ), I think I would be allnaturally set...


----------



## The Girl (Jan 28, 2008)

I just got back from picking up some more Shikakai powder.  Massaged with Brahmi oil last night.


----------



## guudhair (Feb 16, 2008)

Can shikakai powder be used alone to clean your hair or does it have to be mixed with something?...does it have to be heated/boiled to be effective?...Can I mix any oil with shikakai powder or does it have to be alma (or some other powder)?

Sorry about all the questions...I want to start using shikakai powder as a poo but I want it to be very simple...like just mixing the powder with water and call it a day...and I have so many oils that I really don't want to buy anymore before I use them up...TIA


----------



## HotRibena (Feb 16, 2008)

guudhair said:


> Can shikakai powder be used alone to clean your hair or does it have to be mixed with something?...does it have to be heated/boiled to be effective?...Can I mix any oil with shikakai powder or does it have to be alma (or some other powder)?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions...I want to start using shikakai powder as a poo but I want it to be very simple...like just mixing the powder with water and call it a day...and I have so many oils that I really don't want to buy anymore before I use them up...TIA


 
It is strongly recommended that you mix it with another powder such as amla or aritha (ex. 1 tsp shikakai + 2 tsp amla + 2 tsp aritha) as *shikakai is very drying on its own*.  Best to mix it with boiling water first, then add cold water to cool it down.  Some have used oils but I prepoo with amla and mix my powders with water.  There's a very informative thread started by CandyC that spells it out in great detail and should help you further.


----------



## HERicane10 (Feb 16, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> It is strongly recommended that you mix it with another powder such as amla or aritha (ex. 1 tsp shikakai + 2 tsp amla + 2 tsp aritha) as *shikakai is very drying on its own*.  Best to mix it with boiling water first, then add cold water to cool it down.  Some have used oils but I prepoo with amla and mix my powders with water.  There's a very informative thread started by CandyC that spells it out in great detail and should help you further.



ITA! Why not try making a pre-made dry mix that you can use as needed? Simply dump 1 box shikaki + 2 boxes amla (+ optional 2 boxes bhringraj) into a big container, Then when your ready ti use just scoop out 1 Tbsp. to 2 cups warm water.

I'm still MADLY in love with AAA! But I've been slacking on my routine and it's really catching up with me. So I'll be doing my bhringraj tea rinse ALL WEEKEND!  Gotta get back on track!


----------



## guudhair (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got back from an Indian store...I picked up a box of shikakai powder, alma powder and two bars of shikakai soap...one of the soap bars has shikakai, amla and bhringraj in it....I'm kind of scared to use the soaps because neither of them list the ingredients (one is by Swastik and the other by Godrej...


----------



## Jakibro (Feb 16, 2008)

Someone got us a discount at the indian store on amazon.com, but i think his prices are too high, nice to offer the discount though.They have a buy 5 get 6th free offer now,but 1 box of amla is 3.99, eastwestbazaar has it for 1.99,I sitting here now soaking with my oils, used the last of my shikakai oil.I never saw this product before,Will have to give it a shot, shingara EastWestBazaar.com - Hair Colors - AMBICA EXPORTS's Kesh Shingaar

also I have been reading about aswini oil being a great hair grower, trying to find that one too.
The discount code is LONGHAIR and it depends on what you spend.

TheIndianFoodStore owner has agreed to give our forum a discount for all of the Indian beauty products they have. He said that he would be willing to offer a special discount code to LHCF members for 30 days that provided a tiered discount based on how much the customer would order. This is for all Dabur brand and Hesh brand beauty items. Basically, the more you buy the more the savings. Here is the list, you must purchase atleast:

$10 - $25 - Receive a 5% discount
$25 - $40 - Receive a 10% discount
$40 - $75 - Receive a 15% discount
$75 - $125 - Receive a 20% discount
$125+ - Receive a 25% discount 

This is on top of the items they have Buy 5, Get 6 Shipped promotions on! I think this is a great chance for us to save on some of our favorite items, and thank TheIndianFoodStore for their support. Use the coupon code LONGHAIR for the discount. He said fresh product just arrived, so all expiration dates are long. He did mention though that some Dabur items come with manufacturing dates on them, so he told me that customers sometimes get confused that these are expiration dates even though it says on the bottle that there is a 36 month life (i.e. product manufactured in 2006 expires in 2009).

Here is a link to their store with their products:

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&me=A10LZNXDPIZCNZ

Just do a search for "Dabur" and "Hesh" to find the products. Note: They also have two new products!

*Dabur Amla GOLD Hair Oil & Dabur Vatika OLIVE Oil*

*The person posted this in the discount thread,last message.I'm sorry i can't remember her name to give her credit, but she knows who she is! lol....Thank you!*


----------



## Jakibro (Feb 16, 2008)

Forgot this one, if you ladies ar ekeeping your do's under wraps, www.hairsisters.com i having a nice sale on phoney ponies,half wigs,etc.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 5, 2008)

I walked my behind up that hill Monday to get a few bars of medimix soap and those chumps were out of it !!!


----------



## guudhair (Mar 15, 2008)

How much "shampoo" are yall making in one mix?....if you are mixing enough for more than one wash, how long do you keep it and where are you storing it?


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 17, 2008)

guudhair said:


> How much "shampoo" are yall making in one mix?....if you are mixing enough for more than one wash, how long do you keep it and where are you storing it?



I make about 3 'uses' - which is about 6 weeks worth. I put it in an old empty conditioner bottle look cuz I have PLENTY of those laying around), and keep it in the fridge.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Mar 17, 2008)

I just ordered some large tea bags.  I'm hoping to put the shikakai and amla in there so I won't have so much gritty stuff.  The panty hose over the top of the cup works but it makes everything so much slower.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 17, 2008)

Guudhair,
I've used the Swastik brand a few times and I like it, no problems.  I don't know whats going on, but it seems the Indian store here has been out of Shikakai powder for a while now, back order forever. 

However, I found an Amla/Shikakai shampoo there with no chemicals, premixed and I love it.  It was $6.99 for a huge bottle and a good lather.  The Indian lady told me to try it b/c I wanted to make my own and I wouldn't have to worry about chemicals.  She said they usually sell out of it b/c most of her shoppers don't want anything but the herbals in their poos.

I think its a keeper; I found the pic online but its $11.99 here and I only paid $6.99.  http://www.naturetherapy.com/ayur/amlashikakai.htm


----------



## tld723 (Mar 18, 2008)

I started with that before I was able to get the powders.  I really like it a lot I try to use it about once a month and use the powders the rest of the time.  I didn't take any pictures but I thin I got about a good 1 1/2 inches  of growth since January. I've also stopped using heat ( was a serious heat addict)  since then as well so I'm sure that attributed to it as well.


----------



## LaManda (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey everyone!! I found LHCF in Nov 2007(the day after Thanksgiving to be exact) after viewing Macherie's YouTube videos.  Therefore, I am DEFINITELY a newbie!!! I was so overwhelmed with all the great inforamation about hair care.  I immediately became a PJ and developed a regimen.  I have retained some length and gain a lot of thickness.  My hair is currrently neck length and I am 4 weeks post.

I have been doing a lot of research lately about natural/organic foods, hair care products, etc.  I love AO Honeysuckle Rose cond and Giovanni everything!!! After lurking on this thread and Candy C's & MedMunky's fotkis for nearly 2 months, I have decided to take the Ayuverdic plunge!!!! Yay!!!

I know your guys are about the end your AAA challenge, but I am joining and will continue for the next three months.  I ordered my products today from Amazon.com and can't wait to start.  Here's my proposed regimen:
Prepoo with Shikakai oil massaged to scalp and Alma oil to hair
*rinse hair well with warm water
Apply Shikakai/Alma powder mixture to hair for 10 mins
*NO MANIPULATION
*Rinse well in shower with warm water
DC with Giovanni Moisture cond under dryer for 30 mins
Quickie cond with Giovanni volumizing cond
Apply leave-in cond(Giovanni Direct), serum, and Alter Ego scalp drops and proceed with rollerset, braidout, or bantu knot set.

What do you think? I am open to any suggestions!!!


----------



## guudhair (Mar 19, 2008)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Guudhair,
> I've used the Swastik brand a few times and I like it, no problems. I don't know whats going on, but it seems the Indian store here has been out of Shikakai powder for a while now, back order forever.
> 
> However, I found an Amla/Shikakai shampoo there with no chemicals, premixed and I love it. It was $6.99 for a huge bottle and a good lather. The Indian lady told me to try it b/c I wanted to make my own and I wouldn't have to worry about chemicals. She said they usually sell out of it b/c most of her shoppers don't want anything but the herbals in their poos.
> ...


 
Thanks!...how long have you been using this shampoo?


----------



## ScandalousBeauty (Apr 3, 2008)

I finally purchased some cheesecloth, so I will finally understand this tea rinsing business.  Can't wait!


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping for results. 
how are you ladies doing with your regimens. Please post some updates. Or havesome people fallen off the wagon.


----------



## AngelDoll (Apr 11, 2008)

Please post any updates.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been doing more protective styles mostly because I have so much going on at work, its been easy to just pull my hair up in a bun.  Even to put a few rollers in a pony and have something half way decent has worked out for me and my late nights.  I haven't been able to cond wash as much as I would like, that's the only downfall.  I need to b/c I've been working out more lately.

Anyway, the shampoo and henna treatments are working like a charm.  I can't complain except for I wish I had more time to wash my hair more frequently.  Little to no shedding is definitely a welcome to me.  I'm now on the deep conditioner kick!  I've been experimenting with those b/c they discontinued my beloved Milk & Honey Suave conditioner.  I got Tresemme today and I'll keep you posted on how much I like it.

That's all for now.  I'm trying not to take any pictures until May or June.  We'll see if I can hold out that long!  I'm length obsessed!!


----------



## guudhair (Apr 11, 2008)

These are of my fresh relaxer on Feb 2 and at 7 weeks post (Mar 22)...I've used the Ayuverdic method since Feb 17 (except for two washes at the BS)...I'm 10 weeks post now and will post update pics tomorrow morning after I relax....but for now, here you go:


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm still faithfully using henna (always), and regularily using amla oil, amla powder, and shikakai powder as my main hair 'wash'. My hair is amazingly shiny, wonderfully clean, and shedding has dropped considerably! 

I just ordered 1000g of each powder, just so that I can be sure to have plenty on hand....


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2008)

Bump! How did everyone do in this challenge?


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 5, 2008)

hmm

 i'm not in this challenge

 but i'm interested in how you kiddies are doing!


----------



## michaela (Jun 7, 2008)

...........


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm doing well - it's not even a challenge anymore, it's just part of my reggie, now.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 7, 2008)

^^ That is how I feel. I found some great things that work, so I am keeping them.


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 7, 2008)

i've been tempted by the ayurveda bug...i wasnt really before

 now i'm like "hmmm...."  hahaha


----------



## Dogmd (Jun 8, 2008)

still in the game..  hair is super thick and is at my brastrap.  it is the thickest it's been in 4 years now.  no post partum shedding yet.  i am sitting here with henna on my hair now.  it has been 7 months now using amla oil, brahmi oil, mahabhringaraj oil , sesa oil, shikakai oil and all of the hesh powders , henna and indigo. i started back in november- december 2007.  thanks to mochamaddness and candy c.


----------



## The Girl (Jun 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'm doing well - it's not even a challenge anymore, it's just part of my reggie, now.



Ppretty much...I like the thickness of my hair too, even though that is probably from transitioning...my shedding is not any worse then a yr ago.


----------



## Angkin73 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you ladies have checked out this forum http://www.indusladies.com/

I have found myself lurking around on it and they give alot of good tips and information. It a board for Indian women, but I figure all you ladies that are into these products etc might like it.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 6, 2008)

Angkin73 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if any of you ladies have checked out this forum http://www.indusladies.com/
> 
> I have found myself lurking around on it and they give alot of good tips and information. It a board for Indian women, but I figure all you ladies that are into these products etc might like it.



I've stumbled across them on google a couple of time, but never lingered for very long.


----------



## Angkin73 (Jul 6, 2008)

I never did join this challenge, but I have just started  using the powders. 

I was also wanting to know about the powders. After you finish your infusions, what do you do with the paste that is left (I did an oil infusion) ? I don't want to throw it away, it seems like a waste. Can I mix them in a butter or boil them to make my tea rinses or leave-in spritz?


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 6, 2008)

I am having great success with ayurvedic powders and oils.

see siggy for results


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 10, 2008)

H-e-l-p!  I just used black mehendi powder, mixed with Wheat Germ Oil and Tressemme Smooth and Silky, I left it in for a couple of hours, and my hair is feeling pretty dry...no slip...I put in some Porosity Control and EQP DP23...I need my hair to soften up...man is it black!!!

Oh yeah, this is my first attempt with henna....somebody...help, what can i do to give it some slip????

oh, yeah, count me in to the challenge...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 10, 2008)

Angkin73 said:


> I never did join this challenge, but I have just started using the powders.
> 
> I was also wanting to know about the powders. After you finish your infusions, what do you do with the paste that is left (I did an oil infusion) ? I don't want to throw it away, it seems like a waste. Can I mix them in a butter or boil them to make my tea rinses or leave-in spritz?


 
I never thought about making an oil infusion. I may have to try that.


----------



## The Girl (Jul 10, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> H-e-l-p!  I just used black mehendi powder, mixed with Wheat Germ Oil and Tressemme Smooth and Silky, I left it in for a couple of hours, and my hair is feeling pretty dry...no slip...I put in some Porosity Control and EQP DP23...I need my hair to soften up...man is it black!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, this is my first attempt with henna....somebody...help, what can i do to give it some slip????
> 
> oh, yeah, count me in to the challenge...



Whoa, I have no idea but I am bumping for responses for you.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 10, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> H-e-l-p!  I just used black mehendi powder, mixed with Wheat Germ Oil and Tressemme Smooth and Silky, I left it in for a couple of hours, and my hair is feeling pretty dry...no slip...I put in some Porosity Control and EQP DP23...I need my hair to soften up...man is it black!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, this is my first attempt with henna....somebody...help, what can i do to give it some slip????
> 
> oh, yeah, count me in to the challenge...



DC for at least an hour with the most moisturizing/least proteiny conditioner you have. 
Rinse your hair for at LEAST 15-20 minutes, to make sure all of the henna is out. 
Did you start with dirty or clean hair? If clean, you might need another DC in a couple of days. Henna does 'clean' your hair (rather like shikakai does, at least to me) so starting with dirtyish hair is usually best....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks JK, The Girl...the sistas on this site are straight ANGELS...You all are always here when someone needs you.  That is so awesome.  So Christ-like!  I love LHCF!!!!!

I basically followed your advice, JK and rinsed for a L_O_N_G time....then applied alot of conditioner, alot, alot,alot...whew!  SCARYeee!  I started with clean hair, but i did put a little wgerm oil and con in there, i guess it was NOT enough...then, get this...an indian lady in the store recommended the Black Rose Kali Mehandi henna to die my hair black, she kept saying how good it was for the hair...then i read -after-about the PPD in it and how bad that is...but this product does have henna and alot of herbs in it, and the ppd is less than 3%, but still....  They didn't have indigo, and they kept saying this was basically the same thing!

So.  My hair is super black and it seems to have thickened it up!  No shine, though....Considering how it wouldn't slip like usual, i had some shedding, but i was blessed.  I could deal with it.  My hair strands seem stronger.  So, how do i henna after this?  I want to eventually do the indigo...trust, it won't be for another 3 months...this is considered henna,right?  Can't i just indigo from this point on?

I need advice, should i purchase Silicon Mix or Miss Keys 10en1 or both, or OCT or MT SHampoo and Creme Rinse?  JK i know you know about this, so what do you think?  You could pm me...I want to use these in conjunction with my Ayurveda regimen that i am developing...i know, so off-topic.  Shame Shame.    I know you MT/OCT ladies see me.  I _know_ you see me.  Tell me what to do, the most bang for the buck, per se.  I've got MT already....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 14, 2008)

bumping bumping bumping for responses....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 14, 2008)

HeLLO???BUmping, bumpetty bump bump


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 14, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks JK, The Girl...the sistas on this site are straight ANGELS...You all are always here when someone needs you.  That is so awesome.  So Christ-like!  I love LHCF!!!!!
> 
> I basically followed your advice, JK and rinsed for a L_O_N_G time....then applied alot of conditioner, alot, alot,alot...whew!  SCARYeee!  I started with clean hair, but i did put a little wgerm oil and con in there, i guess it was NOT enough...then, get this...an indian lady in the store recommended the Black Rose Kali Mehandi henna to die my hair black, she kept saying how good it was for the hair...then i read -after-about the PPD in it and how bad that is...but this product does have henna and alot of herbs in it, and the ppd is less than 3%, but still....  They didn't have indigo, and they kept saying this was basically the same thing!
> 
> ...




Hrrm. 

I'm not much help with the indigo, as I've never used it. 

Did you use the PPD stuff? Be careful with it - people have had some WICKED allergic reactions to that stuff.  I'd go ahead and order some indigo (and some BAQ henna) from someplace reliable online now, and put it in your freezer so it'll be waiting there for you. 

You have to do henna + indigo - Indigo alone will not 'stick' to your hair. 

All I use out of those is the Cream Rinse, and I think everyone should buy it.   So I'm no help, there. 

I've been using all ayurvedics to clean my hair, and that's really been all that's been needed, for me, but I don't use a lot of products on my hair, either. 

I think I got all your questions - lemme know if I missed something....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 16, 2008)

JK, you are the best, of course.  Yeah i used the Black Rose Henna w ppd, and thank God, no ill effects.  I love the color and the thickness.  Love it.  Doesn't shine as much as i'd hoped.

I'll pick up the creme rinse.

Yeah, you got me.  I've just brewed Amla, Shikaiki (sp), Brahmi and Maka powders in 2 cups boiling water and letting it sit for 5 hours.  I will rinse it thru my hair...and then DC.  I'm excited...I really am!  Ive seen such good results with this, i'll try and do it twice a week, which is serious dedication for me. im a weekly kinda girl, ya know?  

What do you think of my brew?

Kiya, if i had an extra grand, i'd give it to ya.  You are priceless!



JustKiya said:


> Hrrm.
> 
> I'm not much help with the indigo, as I've never used it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 18, 2008)

Update:
Yesterday I used my powder rinse and it made my hair hard, but i think i should have oiled more thoroughly, i was kinda put out with that...none of my moisture cons did a thing....i rollerset, saran wrapped and was DIS-gusted. Truly. I almost called my old stylist, it was THAT bad -- and I promised myself I would _never_ go there AGAIN. Then The Holy Spirit brought to my awareness that I had not Carameled in a while...so I pulled my Etae bottle out the freezer, and thought here goes a second try (my husband thought i had lost my mind, doing so much stuff in a day)erplexed I would _*not*_ lose this battle!!! I Always Win!

So...I did a caramel treatment (i'm a transitioner) but i preoiled first with Shea Butter - Ladies, after my 2-hour dc with Caramel under bonnet dryer...My hair rinsed like butta!  I then used Trsm Moisturizing Con to cowash (to be honest, i didn't really need it)...and soft as sssssilk! I then plaited my hair in 4, oiled each section w BrahmiAmla oil and Parachute Coconut oil and replait and baggied for 1 hour. I then blowdried each section, scarfed up and went to my fav Dominican stylist -hoy-(today) and she flat ironed my hair after blowing my roots. Looks like a really good, well applied $150 relaxer...!!!

I wish i could post pictures! My hair is great! (I od-ed on oil, so i'll know next time.) My hair is blingin' and blangin'! It is even thickening up through and through!!

I am so blessed to have found LHCF and all of you Healthy Hair Growers! I know I will reach my goals *and* sooner than I expected! I can't wait to change the heads of my family and friends one follicle at a time! You know, I'm blessed so now I can be a blessing! I'm so hyped!!

*~Br*nze~*
(yeah, i put this same post on 3 different threads, don't have a hissy fit...)


----------



## Zeal (Jul 21, 2008)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Guudhair,
> I've used the Swastik brand a few times and I like it, no problems. I don't know whats going on, but it seems the Indian store here has been out of Shikakai powder for a while now, back order forever.
> 
> However, I found an Amla/Shikakai shampoo there with no chemicals, premixed and I love it. It was $6.99 for a huge bottle and a good lather. The Indian lady told me to try it b/c I wanted to make my own and I wouldn't have to worry about chemicals. She said they usually sell out of it b/c most of her shoppers don't want anything but the herbals in their poos.
> ...


 
I have this shampoo.  I think I paid 4.99


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey My Ayurvedic Angels...

How often can i henna? I have Supreme Dulhan Mehandi, Is this good?  I hope so, they didn't have Jamila....it's 100% pure and chemical-free....

I want conditioning/thickening purposes only  - no color release...can i do this weekly? 


 

How about my indian rinse...I have maka, brahmi and amla...can i do this twice weekly? 

Can I henna first and then immediately do a powder rinse?  

Or can I combine powders with Henna weekly and call it a day and use as a paste or rinse...???

*In other words, Help Me with My Regimen!!!*

thanks so much for your support.......


----------



## Zeal (Jul 31, 2008)

I am still trying to get a Regi myself.  

I henna- ed last night with Reshma Henna.  My hair has an Dark Brown/Auburn hue.

I have natural hair little fro) and just don't know how to mix stuff.

I have sesame, mustard,, coconut, amla, mahabhringaraj, and Shikaikai oils and I don't know what to do.


----------



## naskat (Aug 10, 2008)

I really want to get on board with this challenge, but can someone please explain to me what is a gloss? i searched the board but came up with nothing and i am trying to read throught this entire forum to find it out.

thank you,
naskat 

oh, sorry if i asked something that was asked before 
i've seen alma gloss and henna gloss, what is that?


----------



## jamaraa (Aug 10, 2008)

A gloss is adding your dye released powder to conditioner...indigo and amla excepted as you DON'T dye release these, you use that immediately after you wet it. It's like a touch up and refresher in one.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just sat here (at work), and read this whole thread.. Nothing much to do here. I have a lot of ayurvedic stuff.. pretty much everything except Amla powder, which i am going to buy today. I am excited and ready!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 2, 2009)

bumping to read this thread later on this week.


----------



## Diam0ndiva (Sep 11, 2009)

man i never do challenges but im up for anything ... so how about a shot at it.. i have an indian store around the corner from myhouse.. thank goodness


----------



## Kiynwah (Nov 2, 2009)

how did the challenge go? what were the results?!?!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Dec 15, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 26, 2010)

OK I'm on info overload.

I know I want to but I'm not really sure where to find a quick how to.  Rather than wait any longer I thought I would scrape together a plan.  Can anyone let me know how this sounds?

Daily: spray (water, WEN),  vatika oil ever 2-3 days. 

Weekly: cleanse with HairOne, leave in: WEN.  Pre treat (or oil rinse before a DC if I have the time) with homemade infused oil overnight(coconut oil, amla, henna, brahmi, shikakai).  When damp/not wet do 7 flat twists. 6 days a week half wig.

Monthly:  henna/indigo/amla mix 1-4 hrs followed by DC with AO HSR overnight or 1 hr with heat.


My hair is unrelaxed but I have about 3-4 inches of heat damage (loss of curl and thickness where it was abused last summer   Otherwise I THINK I'm 4a.

I purchased the shikakai and vatika as oil but the rest were powder.  I've been so conditioned to avoid mineral oil, so is it better to make it or what?


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

i'd LOVE to participate here!

i've been using amla and brahmi as pastes since the end of last year and since this year, it's the ONLY way i poo!  (outside of clarifying pre perm and neutralizing poo)

sometimes i've been adding neem and a few times i've tried shikakai, though shikakai seems to make my hair too dry.

anybody else had that happen?


----------



## Lola Laughs (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> i'd LOVE to participate here!
> 
> i've been using amla and brahmi as pastes since the end of last year and since this year, it's the ONLY way i poo! (outside of clarifying pre perm and neutralizing poo)
> 
> ...


 
Yep, @ the bolded.  It was better when mixed with amla or maka, but still too dry for me so I gave it up.  I use amla, brami, neem and maka in my paste.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> *i'd LOVE to participate here!*
> 
> i've been using amla and brahmi as pastes since the end of last year and since this year, it's the ONLY way i poo! (outside of clarifying pre perm and neutralizing poo)
> 
> ...


 


This challenge is from 2007, there is one for 2010, however sign up has ended. If you need support you can try the Ayurveda Support thread.


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

Lola Laughs said:


> Yep, @ the bolded. It was better when mixed with amla or maka, but still too dry for me so I gave it up. I use amla, brami, neem and maka in my paste.


 
*Thanks Lola Laughs! *
where do you get your maka from?
(please say you have an online supplier who ships internationally)

*Thanks Flowinglocks!* 
maybe i can just "lurk" around that thread?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> *Thanks Lola Laughs! *
> where do you get your maka from?
> (please say you have an online supplier who ships internationally)
> 
> ...


 



This vendor has Maka. A lot of the members including myself have ordered from here. The owner provides excellent customer service and she offers a discount to LHCF members. Oh yeah she does ship internationally.


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> This vendor has Maka. A lot of the members including myself have ordered from here. The owner provides excellent customer service and she offers a discount to LHCF members. Oh yeah she does ship internationally.


 

*THANK YOU DEAREST FLOWINGLOCKS!!!!*

between this and that claudie's, my credit card is gonna HAVE to come out of hiding!ok, i'm a pj and the claudie's might be doubling up since i've got M-T-G, but THIS stuff i really NEED!

you're wonderful *FLOWINGLOCKS!!!*


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

yah! i finally got the maka!

just ordred it from the site you sent!

thanks again, *FLOWINGLOCKS!*

now, i have to be patient enough to wait for it to get here with all those other goodies i just couldn't resist while i was ordering the maka! lol!


----------



## Lola Laughs (Apr 19, 2010)

grow said:


> *Thanks Lola Laughs! *
> where do you get your maka from?
> (please say you have an online supplier who ships internationally)
> 
> ...


 
I get mine (Hesh brand) from an Indian store in town, but it sounds like Flowinglocks gave you a great source.  I hope you have success with it.  I know amla is very popular and is a staple in a lot of 'vedic regimens, but maka is def my favorite.


----------

